# Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?



## lsski (30. Dezember 2009)

Tragkraft !? Welche Schnur ?! Karpfen Waller Dorsch  Hailbut.........................

Ich bin mal hingegangen und wollte gucken was ich maximal ziehen kann.........
Ergo: Trippel XXX 320 Wallerrute + Sargus 8000 + 65kg Gepflecht Bremse zu und GO !

*Bei 8kg ist Schluß und die Rute pflitze krumm.*

Eine ERKENNTNISS die wohl viele auch nicht gedacht haben......
Ich habe keine Ahnung warum ich mit 50 Gepflecht auf Waller angel.

Bitte testet es selber mit einer Waage und postet was eure Karpfen Waller Dorsch  Hailbut - Ruten können.

Sehr interresant 

Mal sehen welche Rute hier der renner ist..........

LG Jeff


----------



## Udo561 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Hi,
ich habe es mit meiner Shimano Speedmaster XH 270 schon ausprobiert , 
mehr als ne 1 Literflasche Cola traue ich mich nicht anzuheben.
Und das auch nur ganz vorsichtig und dabei immer die Angst im Nacken das es knack macht ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jetblack (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

@Isski - die Offenbarung ist nicht wirklich neu .... aber dennoch immer mal wieder ein echter "Augenöffner" für einige Angler.

Richtig ist - wie Martin schon sagte - 5 kg an der falschen Rute machen Dich schnell körperlich fertig!

Es gibt einige interessante Bilder zu dem Thema -> http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/forum/showthread.php?t=34637

....weil wir wollen ja immer alles ganz genau wissen, warum wir nichts fangen....


----------



## Jetblack (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

...hier noch was aus grauer Vorzeit zu dem Thema 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50558


----------



## lsski (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Link Jetblack 
http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/forum/showthread.php?t=34637

Das man ausreichend abriebfestes Vorfach verwendet ist mir Klar MARTIN. 

Mehr als 5 kg hält auch nicht jedes Fischmaul aus, oder 

LG Jeff


----------



## antonio (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

diese gewichte sind aber auch nur bei gleichmäßiger belastung machbar,wehe da kommt mal nen ruck dazwischen.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



lsski schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den tollen Link Jetblack
> http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/forum/showthread.php?t=34637
> 
> Das man ausreichend abriebfestes Vorfach verwendet ist mir Klar MARTIN.
> ...



Das betrifft nicht nur das Vorfach. Ein Großfisch zieht Dir soviel Leine runter, dass auch die Schnur Kontakt mit Hindernissen bekommen kann. Und dann ist jeder 100tstel Millimeter mehr Substanz Gold wert.


----------



## lsski (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

|asmil: Hey habe mir den Rutentestkurfen Treat durchgelesen...........

Da bin ich ja begeistert von meiner SPRO Trippel XXX 320 voll belastet 8kg bei 300g WG #v

#hLG Jeff


----------



## Andal (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Darum muss ich auch immer sehr über die Jungs lachen, die an ihrer Pickerrute eine 25er fischen, weil ja mal ein Karpfen beißen könnte. Versucht mal, über so ein Rütlein eine 16er abzureißen... das gibt nette Kohlesplitter.


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Zum Wallerfischen nimmt man große Schnurdurchmesser ja auch  nicht wegen der Tragkraft, sondern wegen dem Abrieb......
> 
> Abgesehen davon wirst Du körperlich auch kaum 5 kg Zugkraft an der Rute ohne Hilfsmittel länger als ein paar Minuten aushalten



Außerdem schlägt der Waller gerne mit dem Schwanz in die Schnur und da kann dann sehr schnell eine höhere Bruchlast auftreten. Wenn dann deine Bremse nicht reagieren kann, kommt es zum Schnurbruch.


----------



## lsski (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Darum muss ich auch immer sehr über die Jungs lachen, die an ihrer Pickerrute eine 25er fischen, weil ja mal ein Karpfen beißen könnte. Versucht mal, über so ein Rütlein eine 16er abzureißen... das gibt nette Kohlesplitter.


 

Neeeeeeee das siehste total falsch der Abrieb ist eine unbekannte *GRÖßE* !
und wird immer größer je ungeschickter sich der Angler anstellt !
:vik:
LG Jeff


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Bei dem ganzen Abwiegeln sind ein paar Sachen nicht zu vergessen: :m

Wenn die Rute krumm wird, wird der Hebel kürzer und die Last für den Angler steigt nicht mehr (so) an. Das kann bei langen Ruten sogar sehr komfortabel sein, Kraft*Weg=recht konstant, und wenn man nur noch 60cm geraden Handgriff in der Hand hat, sollte man das "packen" :q

Die allermeisten Ruten sind nicht zur Ausnutzung hoher Hebekräfte gebaut.
Das betrifft einmal den Vorderhandgriff - da braucht es schon was vernünftiges und nicht den nackten Blank. "Dingelchen"-Griffe sind jedenfalls eine schwere Behinderung.
Und die Beringung, Fußbearbeitung, Aufteilung und Biegeoptimierung decken wir mal eher den Mantel der Nächstenliebe, insbesondere bei den Stangenruten ex Asia. |rolleyes #d

Außerdem merkt man bei hoher Belastung erst so richtig die Unterschiede im HT, da trennt sich Spreu vom Weizen, sieht man, wieso ein teurer Blank eben nicht nur teuer, sondern auch kraftvoll ist. 

Bevor man irgend etwas vergleicht, sollte man auch eine Vergleichsbasis festlegen. Üblich sind 90 Grad der Rutenlängsachse zur gestrafften Schnur, weil das die Rutenaktion voll ausnutzt. Nimmt man 135 Grad, durch Anheben um weitere 45 Grad, staucht man die Rute längs, macht sie scheinbar härter, kann aber durch die höhere Kickbelastung und Streckung/Stauchung auch eher mal unvorhergesehen Peng machen. 

Auf jeden Fall sollte man aber bei gleichem Winkel vergleichen - differente Aufnahmen haben keinen Vergleichswert.


----------



## Jetblack (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

@antonio ... mag sein, dass Deine Aussage bzgl. der Sprungbelastung für viele Ruten zutrifft.

Meine hingegen können das ab (sollten das abkönnen) - das erhoffe ich mir zumindest durch die Zahlung ggf. etwas höherer Preise.

Ich hab in 34 Jahren Anglerlaufbahn noch keine Rute im Drill "gehimmelt" (im Klappdach eines VW Campers hingegen schon zwei - das kommt davon, wenn man die Rute dort anlehnt und "vergisst"  )

@angeldet


> Nimmt man 135 Grad, durch Anheben um weitere 45 Grad, staucht man die Rute längs, macht sie scheinbar härter, kann aber durch die höhere Kickbelastung und Streckung/Stauchung auch eher mal unvorhergesehen Peng machen.



Wieso mach eine Schubspannung in Richtung Griff die Rute härter? ... das 135° nicht optimal zur Schnurrichtung sind, gesteh ich sofort ein ......aber geh mal mit ein paar "Spezialisten" angeln ... da siehst Du dann 180° am oberen Ende der Pumpbewegung. Gut zu wissen, dass die Fetzen hierbei weitestgehend nach oben wegfliegen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Durch den verringerten Biegewinkel (durch das Anheben) gegen die Senkrechte  *bei dem noch nicht gebogenen Teil*. Ein Teil der Kraft wird nach dem Kräfteparallelogramm in die Längsrichtung der Rute umgeleitet und steht für die Durchbiegung nicht zur Verfügung.
Hat djac in dem verlinkten Bericht auch (mehr oder weniger) schön gezeichnet mit L1 und L2 ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Ein alter Hut der aber immer wieder zu finden ist. 

Sehr lustig finde ich auch immer die Orientierung der Schnurstärke 
am vermuteten Maximalgewicht der zu fangenden Beute. 

Erst vor kurzem war hier irgenwo der Satz sinngemäß zu lesen, 
"Die Schnur hält 8KG, so schwer sollen die Dorschen hier erstmal werden" 

Richtig wäre die Schnur hält 8KG, Deine Pilkrute schaft eh nur 4- also absolut ausreichend.

Und Abrieb mit dem Durchmesser der Hauptschnur zu begegnen ist m.e. nicht der richtige Weg. Hier halte ich widerstandsfähige Monoschlagschnüre bzw Vorfächer für die deutlich sinnvollere Lösung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Wundert mich auch immer wieder, dass die Mono vorne so vernachlässigt wird.
Darf man vermuten: Aus Knotenfaulheit oder Nichtbeherrschung?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das betrifft nicht nur das Vorfach. Ein Großfisch zieht Dir soviel Leine runter, dass auch die Schnur Kontakt mit Hindernissen bekommen kann.


Der muss nichtmal Schnur runterziehen, weil man normalerweise nicht 1m vom Ufer weg angelt, sondern teilweise bis zu 200m weit draussen ablegt (je nach Gewässer).
Ich hab hier einige Schnüre zwischen 0,40mm und 0,65mm rumliegen die einen Wallerdrill hinter sich haben und die man jetzt ohne größere Anstrengungen mit der Hand abreissen kann.

@AngelDet


> Wenn die Rute krumm wird, wird der Hebel kürzer und die Last für den Angler steigt nicht mehr (so) an. Das kann bei langen Ruten sogar sehr komfortabel sein, Kraft*Weg=recht konstant, und wenn man nur noch 60cm geraden Handgriff in der Hand hat, sollte man das "packen"


Nimm das nicht persönlich oder angreifend, aber Du hattest noch nie einen wütenden Waller dran der die Rute rundgebogen hat oder? Deine Rechnung mag ja vielleicht theoretisch aufgehen, aber in der Praxis sieht es komplett anders aus.
Bis eine Wallerrute gut durchgebogen ist, braucht man ~10kg (+/- 2, 3 kg) und ob die ~10kg an einer 2,70m langen oder einer 3,00m langen Rute hängen, ist ein Unterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht, weil man 30cm mehr Spitze und nicht 30cm mehr Handteil hat. Die 10kg sind auch relativ schnell erreicht; spätestens wenn man ihn aus der Strömung bringen muss oder auf dem Boot steht und man anzieht bis man sich nicht mehr traut weil die Rute sonst bricht oder man keine Kraft mehr hat.
Auch wenn sich das mit Deiner Rechnung nicht ganz verträgt, aber frag mal Leute die regelmäßig mit (Groß)Wallern zu tun haben.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wundert mich auch immer wieder, dass die Mono vorne so vernachlässigt wird.
> Darf man vermuten: Aus Knotenfaulheit oder Nichtbeherrschung?


Ich kenne nur wenige die beim Wallerangeln keine Mono verwenden. Ist aber auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, weil die Hauptschnur nach wie vor über Hindernisse gezogen wird (oder werden kann).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Bis eine Wallerrute gut durchgebogen ist, braucht man ~10kg (+/- 2, 3 kg) und ob die ~10kg an einer 2,70m langen oder einer 3,00m langen Rute hängen, ist ein Unterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht, weil man 30cm mehr Spitze und nicht 30cm mehr Handteil hat.


Damit hast Du dich gleich selber widerlegt.
Es ist bei *gleichstarken HTs* vollkommen egal, ob 30cm oder 60cm Spitze krumm gebogen sind, genauso wie bei einer 2,70m Rute davon 1,40cm und bei einer 3m Rute eben 1,70m voll weggebogen sind. Das ist dann vom Hebelgesetz bei einer anliegenden Kraft her gleich. Effektiv bleibt vlt. noch 1,30m "stehen".
Das einzige wirkliche Problem ist der Platz für die vertikale Durchbiegung - der kann durch die Stehhöhe (bzw. Lichtraum) begrenzt sein, oder sehr hinderlich, wenn die Rutenspitze im Wasser herumrührt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur wenige die beim Wallerangeln keine Mono verwenden. Ist aber auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, weil die Hauptschnur nach wie vor über Hindernisse gezogen wird (oder werden kann).


Das spricht dann aber für nicht-voll-kontrollierte Drills.
Ich dachte, Du hättest mit deiner 8kg-Power-Test-Combo das voll im Griff? 

Entscheidender Punkt ist hier wohl die Strömungssituation. 
Ich habe mal ein angenommenes Scherbrett in Welsgröße (200x30cm) in der stärksten Rheinströmung berechnet, und mich doch gewundert was da max. zusammen kommen könnte (bis 100kg). 
Wobei der Fisch sich nur begrenzt querstellen kann, der ist ja nicht 2mal angebunden und dann auch nicht "vollsteif".
Wenn der Fisch (incl. Stömungsruck) weit wegzieht bzw. wegziehen kann, dann ist die gesamte Hauptschnur natürlich in Kontaktgefahr.

Ich frag mich aber nur, wie hier im Forum in Welsanglerdiskussionen oft festgestellt, ob man einen weit wegziehenden Wels incl. seiner Strömungsunterstützung noch wiederbekommt ?
Oder andernfalls nicht eh das ganze im großen Reissen auf recht kurze Distanz ausgefochten wird, und die Mono da der beste Schutz für kurzzeitigen Bodenkontakt ist? 

Aber das müssen andere versuchen mit ihren hoffentlich reichlich vorhanden Praxiserfahrungen zu klären und entscheidend zu lüften. :m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Was heisst "nicht-voll-kontrollierte Drills"? Wenn man auf 100m abspannt, dann hat der Fisch genuegend Zeit die Schnur ueber Hindernisse zu ziehen, weil man gar nicht so schnell einkurbeln kann, als das man dem entgegenwirken koennte (zumal die meisten Waller nicht im Freiwasser kaempfen, sondern da wo sie die besten Chancen haben).
Ich will ja jetzt nich beleidigend wirken, aber Du hattest noch nie einen Welsdrill mit einem groesserem Waller oder? Dein Scherbrett ist da exakt gar keine Referenz, weil ein Waller Kopfstoesse macht, sich dreht, in die Schnur schlaegt und anfangs genuegend Schnur zur Verfuegung hat. Abgesehen davon haengt ein Scherbrett nur in der Stroemung; ein Waller schwimmt mit der Stroemung. Halt mich fuer ein arrogantes Ars******, aber ich fahre seit neun Jahren jaehrlich mind. einmal nach Italien um den Barteltraegern nachzustellen und was Du von Dir gibst ist lediglich theoretisches Halbwissen das in keinem Bezug zur Praxis steht. Du wuerdest Dich wundern wie sich ein Waller querstellen kann; den interessiert die Stroemung nicht sonderlich viel.

Und was die Rutenlaenge angeht theoretisierst Du Dich fest. Haeng mal 1kg an eine 3m und 1kg an eine 270cm Rute und Du wirst bei der 3m Rute mehr Kraftaufwand benoetigen. Es geht auch nicht primaer um eine konstante Belastung, sondern um die Fluchten und Kopfstoesse die noch hinzukommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Wenn der Fisch weit draußen geködert wird, na klar.
Ich ging eher vom Spinangeln aus, wo man sofort Kontakt und Führung hat. Andere Welt ...

Na, Du redest da jetzt Sachen, wo ich mich frage, ob Du die Dir einbildest oder sonstwo her hast. 
Nämlich: Es erzählen eine ganze Reihe Leute hier ganz andere Sachen im Forum, und denen glaube ich das im Zweifelsfall dann mehr. 
Das mit der Strömung ist ganz sicher keine Kleinigkeit, da es sogar eine recht einfache physikalische Modellierung dafür gibt. Und der Fisch relativ leicht mehr Kraft über die starke Strömung als über das eigene Schwimmen ausüben kann. Dafür lohnt sich das rechnen einfach mal ...

An erster Hand Erfahrung habe ich nur einen Drill an einem Drillsimulator mit einem max. eingestellten Wels (~3m), und da ist das irgendwie alles Spielkram, was Du sonst so berichtest. 
Und da geht das bis 15kg rauf, und meine Kombo kann das jedenfalls jetzt, sogar so einen Fisch einfach rausleiern (die Rute hatte Schwierigkeiten, nichtmal die Rolle).

Dann frage ich mich, ob manche Leute angeln können, zu schwächlich gebaut sind, oder was die da rumzappeln beim angeln - wenn es definitiv beweisbar auch anders geht. Aber ich stelle wohl an mein Gerät und meine Angelei eine anscheinend ganz andere weit höhere Anforderungklasse ... Das kann natürlich den Blickwinkel verzerren!


----------



## mlkzander (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

die dicke schnur wird beim wallerangeln ausschlieslich wegen der abriebfestigkeit verwendet, ich will dein können da mal sehen, wenn du mal nen echten kracher dran hast............

eine rolle mit nur 8kg bremskraft, ist auch nicht gerade top für grosswaller
eine finnor ofs95 oder penn ssm95 sollte es da schon sein
und zum schluss ist eine gute wallerrute auch nicht flitzekrum bei 8 kg
damit meine ich, das sie da sdchon am ende ist............ weil wenn sie das ist,
bist du dran und du würdest dich wundern welch gestandene männer nach 5minuten
fertig sind, nur weil die rute am ende ist


----------



## mlkzander (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

christian36 hatte wohl schon mal kontakt mit grosswallern und hat
alles sehr treffend beschrieben, alles andere ist theorie 

det wenn deine combo dann mal so nen fisch rausgeleiert hätte, erst dann
würde ich ihr vetrauen, 15kg am drillsimulator ist der totale witz und keine
referenz, genauso wie dein brett
du solltest mehr fischen gehen, dann würde dir die praxis einige deiner theorien
und berechnungen das fürchten lehren 


2,55m von diesem jahr........... von mir rausgeleiert


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

oehm.. das man beim Spinnfischen sofort Kontakt mit dem Fisch hat, aendert nichts an der Tatsache das es das gleiche Prinzip wie beim Ansitzfischen ist (lediglich die Entfernung ist ggf. geringer). Mit einer Spinnrute (auch wenn sie wallertauglich ist) wie z. B. die JoyStick kann man auch nicht wirklich von "Fuehrung" sprechen, weil erstens das Geraet leichter ist und der Fisch trotzdem noch immer kaempft. Man hat lediglich eine geringere Strecke zu ueberwinden (je nachdem wie weit entfernt man fischt).
btw. Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich einen 3 Minuten Drill am Drillsimulator mit einem Waller im Freiwasser vergleichen oder? Und wie mlkzander schon gesagt hat. Mit einer Rolle die 8kg Bremskraft hat, steht man die erste Zeit nur mit der Hand am Spulenkopf da. "Einfach rausleiern" ist da nicht; auch nicht mit einer 30er Tynros an einer Wolga oder Dynacast Ebro.


> Aber ich stelle wohl an mein Gerät und meine Angelei eine anscheinend ganz andere weit höhere Anforderungklasse ... Das kann natürlich den Blickwinkel verzerren!


Nimms mir nicht persoenlich, aber Du hast keine Ahnung welche Anforderungen beim Wallerfischen benoetigt werden.


----------



## mlkzander (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nimms mir nicht persoenlich, aber Du hast keine Ahnung welche Anforderungen beim Wallerfischen benoetigt werden.



jo da beist die maus keinen faden ab #6

aber mal ganz ehrlich christian: wieviele leute kommen schon
in den genuss eines wirklichen grosswallers? 
somit darf man das auch nicht allzu krumm nehmen, weil für
den einen ist ein grosser 1,50m und für den anderen gehts
ab 2m erst wirklich los

und selbst der unterschied von einem 2,40m zum 2,55m
sind weeeeeeeeeeeeelten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Habt ihr mal auf den Titel geschaut, ihr Großwaller-Kampfdrillexeperte? 

Hier geht es um Rutenbelastung, schlichtweg Last in kg, und nicht irgendwelche obskuren Situationen, die in der Tat gar kein anderer (nicht anwesender) einschätzen kann. Dass vielerlei irgendwo passieren kann, dem stimme ich unumwunden zu.

Das gute daran ist, dass das Belasten an sich messbar ist, selbst Knotentragkräfte und sogar Schnurabriebsschädigung ist messbar. 
Was ist denn mit der tollen dicken Geflechtschnur, die wenn sie wirklich eng geflochten ist, dank der Verflechtung nur an der Oberfläche ein Stück angeratscht, eben doch in der Gesamtstruktur schnell tiefgreifend geschädigt wird. 
Und wenn man mit so dicken Seilen fischt, dann hätte ich da einen uralten, sehr bewährten und extrem kräfteschonenden Trick: 
Mach's mit der Handleine! :m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Grosswaller werden in Deutschland leider viel zu selten befischt, sonst würden auch mehrere gefangen (sag ich jetzt einfach mal so). Die meisten sehen nur im Ausland Chancen auf solche Teile, aber ich behaupte das die bei uns in Deutschland genauso gefangen werden könnten.
Der 255er von Dir ist schon 'ne ziemliche Hausnummer! So einer war mir noch nicht vergönnt (PB: 213cm/~130pf beim Spinnfischen). Ich hab aber mal kurz den Stock eines Freundes übernommen der einen 233er mit ~150pf dranhatte und selbst da waren schon Welten dazwischen!

@AnglerDet
_Belastungstest_ wo man ein Gewicht an eine Rute hängt und versucht das dann anzuheben haben keinen Bezug zur Situation am Wasser und das verwechseln die meisten Angler. Mit einer Aircut Spin kann ich 2kg hochheben (gewogene 2kg), aber mit dem Ding würd ich niemals gezielt zum Spinnfischen auf Waller gehen. Genauso wie die 8kg im ersten Beispiel. Die Belastung bringt man bei Drill eines größeren Wallers ohne Probleme zusammen; allerdings kommt dann eine harte Flucht oder ein Kopfschlag und dann wars das mit der Rute.
Gleiches gilt für die Schnurstärke. Die ist in der Theorie messbar, aber nicht in der Praxis, aber Deine Reaktion ist die selbe wie in den meisten Postings von Dir. Wenn Du keine Argumente mehr hast, wirst Du polemisch und ziehst es ins lächerliche.
Am Wasser hilft Dir die ganze Theorie nichts.


----------



## mlkzander (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

eine geflechtschnur machen noch ganz andere sachen gut als nur
das material und die art der flechtung........


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Ich wundere mich hier nur mal wieder über dieses falsche Verständnis von Theorie. 
Denn: Eine ordentliche Theorie ist weit besser als Praxis! 
Praxis taugt zu nichts, außer zum Futtern, einen Fisch auf den Teller zu bekommen oder
zum validieren von Theorie. Praxis ist blind, stockblind, erst Abstraktion und das Aufbauen von Theorie hilft über den Topfdeckel hinaus.

Weil: Sonst hättet ihr das alles gar nicht lesen, lernen und ausprobieren können, was andere Leute erkennen, ausdrücken und schreiben. Und dann wäre da eben nichts mit Welsfang am Roßhaar, weil die ganze Theorie und Wissenschaftlichkeit und neumoderne Entwicklung so wenig taugt ... achso, lesen könntet ihr ja auch nicht, dumme Theorie in der Schule.

Lauter egozentrische Romantiker ohne Realitätssinn hier!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen und ziehst das ganze schon wieder ins lächerliche wenn Du keine Argumente mehr vorbringen kann, aber wie dem auch sei ..
Der "Hebetest" (ich nenne ihn jetzt einfach mal so) ist dahingehend praxisbezogen, dass man weiß wo die gefühlte Belastungsgrenze der Rute ist (was beim Drill von Vorteil sein kann). Das Beispiel mit dem Scherbrett in der Strömung, hat absolut keinen Bezug zur Praxis (die Gründe habe ich auch schon genannt). 
Mag ja sein das Du Dich im Rutenbau, Rollenreparatur, .. auskennst, aber Du hast absolut *null* Ahnung was das Drillen von Großfischen angeht (damit meine ich keine Hechte oder Zander, sondern Fische mit 50pf aufwärts). Allein die Tatsache das Du einen Drill am Drillsimulator mit einem "echten" Drill vergleichst zeigt das mehr als deutlich. Du solltest erstmal Erfahrungen in dem Bereich sammeln bevor Du noch mehr obskure Theorien entwickelst.


> Denn: Eine ordentliche Theorie ist weit besser als Praxis!


In der Theorie kann man mit einer SpeedMaster XH einen 180pf Waller ausdrillen; in der Praxis zerlegt ein Waller eine Urian Spin am Handteil.


> Und dann wäre da eben nichts mit Welsfang am Roßhaar, weil die ganze Theorie und Wissenschaftlichkeit und neumoderne Entwicklung so wenig taugt


Wo denkst Du denn das die Schnur (um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben) getestet wird? Auf dem 23 Zöller mit CAD im Hintergrund?


> achso, lesen könntet ihr ja auch nicht, dumme Theorie in der Schule.


Geiles Beispiel. Laut Deiner Logik kann man auch Autofahren ohne jemals hinter dem Steuer gesessen zu haben.
Sei mir nicht böse, aber Du machst Dich von Posting zu Posting unglaubwürdiger.

Ganz ohne Theorie gibt es keine Praxis; das ist vollkommen korrekt. Aber - wir reden hier vom Angeln und nicht vom Lesen! - wie willst Du jemandem zu angeln beibringen wenn derjenige keine Erfahrung am Wasser hat? Theoretisch kann man ohne Probleme den Ablauf (Hochkurbeln, Spule auf, Schnur festhalten, auswerfen und dabei Schnur auslassen) beibringen, aber wieso braucht man dann einige Zeit bis das in der Praxis funktioniert?

Wenn Du mal einen Waller mit 60pf aufwärts gedrillt und seine Fluchten gebremst hast, dann reden wir weiter. Bis dahin solltest Du Dich zum diesem Thema zurückhalten, weil Du keine Ahnung davon hast.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich hier nur mal wieder über dieses falsche Verständnis von Theorie.
> Denn: Eine ordentliche Theorie ist weit besser als Praxis!
> Praxis taugt zu nichts, außer zum Futtern, einen Fisch auf den Teller zu bekommen oder
> zum validieren von Theorie. Praxis ist blind, stockblind, erst Abstraktion und das Aufbauen von Theorie hilft über den Topfdeckel hinaus.



Det, warum machst Du Dich mit solchen Bemerkungen selbst vollkommen unglaubwürdig ? 
Theorie ist nichts anderes als die Vorbereitung auf die Praxis. Sie ist abstrakt und ohne Bezug auf die realen Umstände. 
Nicht umsonst werden theoretische Annahmen durch Praxistests überprüft und fast immer durch diese verbessert oder ergänzt, oft sogar völlig entkräftet. 
Rechne mir doch anhand der Theorie mal vor, welches Material zum Fang eines 5 Kg Gelbflossenthun als ausreichend bezeichnet werden kann. 

Auch Belastungstests wie die hier angesprochenen, bei denen ein Gewicht mit der Rute gehoben werden, geben nur eine Hausnummer. Sie sagen aus, was eine Rute unter statischen Bedingungen ( konstante Belastung, konstante Krafteinwirkung, konstanter Winkel etc. )  aushalten kann. Mehr nicht. 
In der Praxis ist man mit hunderten von Variablen konfrontiert, deren gegenseitiger Einfluss sich permanent ändert. 

Ich wäre an Deiner Stelle sehr zurückhaltend, erfahrenen Anglern anhand irgendwelcher theoretischen Werte Können oder Nichtkönnen zu attestieren. Erfahrung schlägt Theorie, Immer und Überall.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Vorab: Vom Wallerangeln habe ich keine Ahnung, meine bisherigen waren alle Beifang beim Spinnfischen und nicht wirklich groß.

Aber beim "normalen" Spinnfischen hat man es ja kaum mit nenneswerten Kräften zu tun. Ich fange hier recht regelmässig Marmorkarpfen in Größen 1,30 - 1,40m, die ja schon ein bisschen Gas geben. Je nach Körperbau liegen die dann so zwischen 60 und 100 Pfund. Diese sind mit einer "schweren" Spinnrute (in meinem Fall 75g Wurfgewicht) und Schnüren mit realer Tragkraft im Bereich 5-6kg gut auszudrillen, das dauert etwa 5-10 Minuten. :m

Mit einer 30g-Spinnrute und 4kg-Schnur (Stroft GTP, also wirklich 4kg) dauert es dann ca. 10-15 Minuten. Das wars dann aber auch! Natürlich muss man dann eben auch entsprechend gegenhalten und wissen, was die eigene Ausrüstung verträgt. Dafür sind so "Hebetests" ganz nett, mehr aber sagen sie nicht aus. Drillen mit einem Fisch (und den daraus resultierenden ständig wechselnden Bedingungen, eventuell Hinderniss im Wasser etc) ist etwas ganz anders als die theoretische Betrachtung was ich meinem Gerät zutraue. Wenn mir ein Hecht mit 10 Pfund direkt am Hinderniss einsteigt und sofort reinzieht ist meine 6kg-Ausrüstung eventuell ziemlich chancenlos... :m

Grau ist alle Theorie... Jeder von uns hat so seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Großfischen, der eine eben eher real und der andere theoretisch, aber wenn ich Tips und Meinungen suche ist mir die reale Erfahrung mehr wert... #6

Wem hat denn wirklich schon mal eine Rute im Drill nachgegeben? Bei einem großen Wels OK, aber sonst? Kann doch wohl nur an Handhabungsfehlern liegen? Die Ruten heute sind doch kaum kaputt zu bekommen, wenn man ein bisschen angepasst fischt? |kopfkrat

CU Stefan

PS: Mit der leichten Spinne kann ich 2kg noch anheben, sieht zwar übel aus, aber es geht. Und wenn man die Power, die man in der eigenen Ausrüstung hat, ordentlich einschätzt und dementsprechend ausnutzt, dann geht mit dem eigenen Gerät viel mehr als sich manch einer denkt, der deswegen zu Abschleppseilen als Schnur greift...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Det, warum machst Du Dich mit solchen Bemerkungen selbst vollkommen unglaubwürdig ?
> Theorie ist nichts anderes als die Vorbereitung auf die Praxis. Sie ist abstrakt und ohne Bezug auf die realen Umstände.
> 
> ...
> ...




|good:|good:|good:

Sehr schön geschrieben, besser kann man es wohl kaum sagen! :vik:


----------



## Bassey (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Ich habe als 10 Jähriger mal an ner Hechtrute meinen Hund angebunden (Wirbel am Halsband eingeklingt) und wollte mal wissen wie das so ist was großes an der Angel zu haben ^^
Die "simulierten Fluchten" die mein Bruder hervorbrachte indem er Leckerlies immer woanders hinwarf waren sehr realistisch *lach*

Ich weiß, als Kind kommt man auf echt dumme Ideen


----------



## Die-Angler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Hi Jsski,
ich fisch die Spro XXX 320 seid 2 Jahren am PO und bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt.
Etliche Fische bis 2,24m mussten wegen dieser Rute auf die Matte :vik:.
Gruß Torsten
PS. Urlaub 2010 ist gebucht :q:q:q.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich habe als 10 Jähriger mal an ner Hechtrute meinen Hund angebunden (Wirbel am Halsband eingeklingt) und wollte mal wissen wie das so ist was großes an der Angel zu haben ^^
> Die "simulierten Fluchten" die mein Bruder hervorbrachte indem er Leckerlies immer woanders hinwarf waren sehr realistisch *lach*
> 
> Ich weiß, als Kind kommt man auf echt dumme Ideen



Nur mal so aus Interesse: Großer oder eher kleiner Hund? :vik:


----------



## Andal (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Wieso macht ihr den diese Debatte an Fischen fest, die der Durchschnitt seltenst bis gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommt. (Es sei angemerkt, dass man den Gelbflossenthun bei Saupiquet in Dosen besichtigen und verkonsumieren kann.)

Nehmt ein einfaches und beinahe alltägliches Beispiel, wie den normalen Satzkarpfen an der Matchrute (mit echtem Matchsetup!). Hier kann man die Belastbarkeit vom Material und die Fähigkeiten der Angler bestens beobachten und relativieren.

Ich hatte in 43 Jahren Anglerlaufbahn genau zweimal Rutenbruch. Einmal vor lauter deppert selber auf die Rute getrampelt und beim zweiten mal wars tatsächlich ein Materialfehler, der die Spitze beim allerersten Wurf gehimmtelt hat. Im Drill brach mir so manche Montage, aber noch nie eine Rute!


----------



## Bassey (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Interesse: Großer oder eher kleiner Hund? :vik:



ein ca 20-25kg schwerer Cockerspaniel mit vieeel Temperament #6


Zum Thema muss ich aber noch eines loswerden: Bisher war meine Rute noch für jede Frau die ich beglückte stark genug :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Bassey schrieb:


> ein ca 20-25kg schwerer Cockerspaniel mit vieeel Temperament #6
> 
> 
> Zum Thema muss ich aber noch eines loswerden: Bisher war *meine Rute* noch für jede Frau die ich beglückte stark genug :vik:



Und da hing der Hund dran??? |kopfkrat Aua...

25kg ein Cockerspaniel? Auch mächtig viel, oder? |kopfkrat Wohl gut genährt.... :m


Verdammt, wie sind |offtopic


----------



## Udo561 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Hi,
und ich war bisher der Meinung das die Technik wichtiger sei als die Rute ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bassey (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> U
> 25kg ein Cockerspaniel? Auch mächtig viel, oder? |kopfkrat Wohl gut genährt.... :m



Königscockerspaniel oder wie die heißen... bissl dick war er auch |kopfkrat


----------



## micha1581 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

hi, das war bestimmt ein heißer Drill!!!!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



> PS: ..... Und wenn man die Power, die man in der eigenen Ausrüstung hat, ordentlich einschätzt und dementsprechend ausnutzt, dann geht mit dem eigenen Gerät viel mehr als sich manch einer denkt, der deswegen zu Abschleppseilen als Schnur greift...


Sehe ich genauso (auch aus mehrfacher eigener Erfahrung (versehentlich, niocht gezielt))...

Allerdings kann ich es gerade beim Naturköderfischen/Grundangeln etc. nachvollziehen, wenn man aus Gründen Abrieb/Kanten/Steine/Muscheln etc. zu etwas stärkeren Schnurdurchmessern greift (ob beim Wallerangeln, Tiefseeangeln in Norge oder sonstigem Großfischangeln)...

Vergleicht man z. B. mal das Gerät beim BigGame auf Thune ("halbwarmblütig" und damit wesentlich "anstrengender" als jeder noch so  große Waller) mit den Gewichten die da gefangen werden, mit dem Gerät und den Gewichten beim Welsangeln, muss man zu dem Schluß kommen, dass entweder die BigGamer zu leichtsinnig sind, oder die Großwallerangler mehr als nur vorsichtig...

Aber egal ob BigGamer, Großwallerangler oder "Normalangler":
Das wichtigste ist in meinen Augen die richtige Kombination von Ruten und Schnüren (Rutenbelastungsmöglichkeit/Tragkraft der Schnur) mit einer möglichst optimalen Bremseinstellung auf das jeweilige Gerät abgestimmt (so dass ein Fisch wirklich für jeden Zenimeter Schnur "arbeiten" muss).

Dann sind wirklich überraschend große Fische mit überraschend leichtem Gerät zu bezwingen. 

Was aber auch nicht vergessen werden sollte ist, dass es unter bestimmten Umständen durchaus sinnvoll sein kann, das Gerät auch ne Nummer stärker auszulegen..

So vor 30 Jahren angelten wir im Yachthafen in Heilbronn auf Karpfen, die Mistviecher standen genau zwischen den Pfosten der Bootsstege. Damals gabs natürlich weder Boilies, Festbleimontage noch geflochtene Schnüre.  Damit man die Karpfen bekam und sie nicht sofort die Schnur um die Pfosten wickelten, wurde sofort beim Biß angeschlagen, die Rute nach oben gehalten, der Spulenkopf festgehalten und dann mit hoch erhobener Rute ein paar Meter nach hinten gerannt und so bis zu 25 Pfund schwere Karpfen praktisch an der Oberfläche aus der Gefahrenzone "geschlittert" bevor dann der eigentliche Drill begann......

Gott sei Dank waren die Ruten damals auch bei schweren WG`s deutlich flexibler als heute (Glasfaser(anteil)), aber als Schnur nahmen wir für diese "Gewaltaktion" auch eine zum "normalen" Karpfenangeln und der Rute (WG 80 - 100 Gramm) eigentlich überdimensionierte 45er (Mono)...


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vergleicht man z. B. mal das Gerät beim BigGame auf Thune ("halbwarmblütig" und damit wesentlich "anstrengender" als jeder noch so  große Waller) mit den Gewichten die da gefangen werden, mit dem Gerät und den Gewichten beim Welsangeln, muss man zu dem Schluß kommen, dass entweder die BigGamer zu leichtsinnig sind, oder die Großwallerangler mehr als nur vorsichtig...



Thomas, dein Beispiel hinkt leider gewaltig. Der Unterschied und die Begründung für das unterschiedliche Gerät liegt ja in der Umgebung und nicht im Fisch. Wenn ich einen Waller zwischen Muschelbänken, Totholz und anderen Hindernissen drille, dann ist das Gerät anderen Belastungen ausgesetzt, als bei einem Thunfisch im Freiwasser.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich hier nur mal wieder über dieses falsche Verständnis von Theorie.
> Denn: Eine ordentliche Theorie ist weit besser als Praxis!
> Praxis taugt zu nichts, außer zum Futtern, einen Fisch auf den Teller zu bekommen oder
> zum validieren von Theorie. Praxis ist blind, stockblind, erst Abstraktion und das Aufbauen von Theorie hilft über den Topfdeckel hinaus.
> ...




Detlef, fahr mal einen Gang runter. Dein Steckenpferd ist nun mal auch der technische Aspekt von Gerät. Du mißt und vergleichst gern, aber andere haben ja garnicht die Möglichkeiten dazu.
Dazu kommt, dass für das Belastungpotential einer Angelrute auch Aspekte eine Rolle spielen, die normale Angler garnicht betrachten können. Sicherlich lassen sich Wandstärke, Spitzen- und Handteildurchmesser sowie Gewicht und Länge leicht ermitteln, aber vom Material - Harzanteil, Mattenverlegung etc - weiß doch keiner was, auch du nur sehr begrenzt. Wie man ohne solche Angaben die Eigenschaften einer Rute bis ins Detail beurteilen möchte verstehe ich nicht. Da ist doch ein Praxistest in der gewohnten Umgebung mit den gewohnten Ködern und den normalen Fängen deutlich aufschlußreicher. Wenn ich Wurfverhalten, Taktilität und Drillverhalten einer Rute kennenlernen will, dann nehme ich sie in die Hand und angel damit. Abstrakte Werte lassen sicherlich einige Eigenschaften antizipieren, aber ob die in der Praxis das erhoffte Zusammenspiel ergeben, das muß sich dann erst erweisen.

Gerade bei den modernen Blanks ist der Unterschied zwischen Steifigkeit und Schnelligkeit ja tatsächlich eine spannende Sache, die du z.B. gerne mal über einen Kamm scherst, weil du immer sehr stark von einem von dir preferierten Rutentyp ausgehst und dessen limitierte Eigenschaften als Referenz für andere betrachtest und wenn sie abweichen, dann sind sie meist schlechter.

Theoretisch zumindest..:q

Ich will es nicht übertreiben, denn du hast dich da ja schon viel mehr geöffnet als früher, aber sei doch bitte nicht immer so absolut sondern etwas offener gegenüber Erfahrungen anderer, von denen man ja letztlich nur profitiert.#6


Bei den Einschätzungen von Rutenstärke bin ich ganz vorsichtig. Ich habe neulich mal mit einer Meeresrute ein mit Gewichten gefülltes Säckchen angehoben und da war so furchtbar wenig drin, dass das schon erstaunlich war.


----------



## Lenzibald (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Servus. Ich hab noch ne Ugly Stick zum Spinnfischen, mit der kannst 10kilo heben hab ich sogar schon mal getestet. Die biegt sich auf ein U zusammen bricht aber nicht. Blazer hat auch mal ne Rutensrie gebaut da kannst drauftreten und die bekommt nichts ab ein Wahnsinn die Ruten.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Die Ugly Stick kenne ich nicht, aber das Problem ist wie gesagt nicht die konstante Belastbarkeit, sondern die Stossbelastung die bei Fluchten, Kopfstössen, Schlägen mit der Schwanzflosse in die Schnur, .. auftritt.


----------



## August (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> In der Theorie kann man mit einer SpeedMaster XH einen 180pf Waller ausdrillen; in der Praxis zerlegt ein Waller eine Urian Spin am Handteil.



das liegt aber daran das sich leute ein Teckerabschlepseil an Ihre Großen Rollen machen und den Fisch in einer Minute aus dem wasser haben wollen weil sie Sich absolut auf ihr Material Verlassen man bekommt alles Kaputt wenn man das will aber das Material ist sowieso immer schuld wenn der Angler zu wenig geduld hat 

ich habe shon Welskämpfe miterlebt wo leute Welse von über 2 m mit Simplen Bambusruten und einer 0,40 Monofiler schnur aus Gewässern mit Versunkenen Bäumen aus dem Wasser geholt Haben (Stillwasser)

Natürlich muss das Material Kurzzeitig eine Hohe belastung aushalten wenn der Waller in richtung eines Versunkenen Baumes Schwimmt aber oder Kurzzeitig Kopfstösse macht 

jeddoch habe ich auch shon Angler gesehen welche sich vollkommen auf Ihr Material Verlassen haben und meinten einen Waller in 2 Minuten ins Boot zu heben 

klar was dann Passiert 

mfg. August


----------



## lsski (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

*Wow Wow Wow*

Da habe ich ja was los getreten ...........
kommt mal wieder runter..............
Der Fisch wird vom Angler gedrillt....
Er hat Hilfsmittel um sein Defizit an Können zu minimieren....den Rest kennt ihr alle..
Ich sage nur "Der alte mann und das Meer"

vielen Dank für die hilfreiche disco ......

#hTschöööööö Jeff


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Det, warum machst Du Dich mit solchen Bemerkungen selbst vollkommen unglaubwürdig ?


Ist die Frage, wer sich mangels Horizont hier unglaubwürdig macht. Rumstänkern und Schwanzlängenvergleiche von gefangenen Fischen passen vlt. noch in einen Fänge- und Stammtischthread, aber nicht da, wo es um Angeltechnik und Angelkran-Physik geht. Das ist einfach irrelevant, zumindest wenn keinerlei Quantifizierbarkeit gegeben ist, sei es aus Mangel an Wissen oder was auch immer. Schlicht Thema verfehlt ...
Da müssen solche Leuts, die elementare Zusammenhänge wie Wasserdruck nicht kennen oder sehen wollen, einfach nachsitzen oder das Feld räumen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Theorie ist nichts anderes als die Vorbereitung auf die Praxis. Sie ist abstrakt und ohne Bezug auf die realen Umstände.
> Nicht umsonst werden theoretische Annahmen durch Praxistests überprüft und fast immer durch diese verbessert oder ergänzt, oft sogar völlig entkräftet.
> Rechne mir doch anhand der Theorie mal vor, welches Material zum Fang eines 5 Kg Gelbflossenthun als ausreichend bezeichnet werden kann.


Das ist im ersten Moment scheinbar richtig, dann aber falsch:
Eine schlechte Theorie ist keine gute Theorie, da gibt es erhebliche Unterschiede. Es gibt speziell ausgeführt nicht nur einem und eben auch sehr oft schlechte Theorien. Die sich nach einer Falsifizierung dann hoffentlich in Luft auflösen ...0 
Und die Stammtischtheoretiker können eben eigentlich nichts - da hast Du insofern recht.

Und Theorie ist mehr: Die Möglichkeit etwas zu abstrahieren, zu überprüfen, zu kumulieren, zu extrahieren, überhaupt die Möglichkeiten sich Wissen zu verschaffen oder auszutauschen. Das geht ohne Theorie gar nicht, und was wäre alleine ein Forum ohne das? Hier wird ja auch nicht praktisch geangelt, und trotzdem ist es bedeutsam, und mehr als einer hat hier was gelernt, und eben mehr aus der anstehenden Theorie und der Diskussion derselben, als er denkt.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch Belastungstests wie die hier angesprochenen, bei denen ein Gewicht mit der Rute gehoben werden, geben nur eine Hausnummer. Sie sagen aus, was eine Rute unter statischen Bedingungen ( konstante Belastung, konstante Krafteinwirkung, konstanter Winkel etc. )  aushalten kann. Mehr nicht.


Und das ist viel mehr, viel mehr als irgendein selbsternannter "erfahrener Experte" hier so herausbringt. Denn das ist Geschichtenerzählen, Fama, Angerlatein, das große Abenteuer. Aber nichts an verwertbaren Fakten, eher Horrorgeschichten als Real.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In der Praxis ist man mit hunderten von Variablen konfrontiert, deren gegenseitiger Einfluss sich permanent ändert.


Wieder wie oben: schlechtes Modell, schlechte Theorie.
Ich sag ja nicht, dass alle Therien gut oder gar richtig sind ...
Angeln mit einer Ruten+Rollencombo ist aber nun auch nicht so kompliziert, als dass man es nicht mit einer verhältnismäßig einfachen mechanischen Physik beschreiben könnte. 
Oder auch nur vereinfachte Näherungen (z.B. Tagkraftdaumenformel wie hier letztens im Forum mal beigebracht #6) benutzt. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich wäre an Deiner Stelle sehr zurückhaltend, erfahrenen Anglern anhand irgendwelcher theoretischen Werte Können oder Nichtkönnen zu attestieren. Erfahrung schlägt Theorie, Immer und Überall.


Das hast Du jetzt gesagt und überinterpretiert. 
Vlt. sind sie da ja auch gerade reizbar und empfindlich? |kopfkrat 
Können, was ist das eigentlich? Nächster noch viel schwierigerer Schauplatz.

Der letzte Satz ist aber falsch, zumindest so kurz:
*Eine gute Theorie schlägt Erfahrung, überall wo neue und unbekannte Situationen auftreten. 
*
Was wir sogar auf das anglerische Können anwenden können: Ein guter Angler mit Können kann sich anhand gut erarbeiteter Theorien auch in vollkommen neuen Situationen schnell adaptieren, wo alle bisher gemachten Erfahrungswerte versagen. 

Erfahrung und Angelpraxis hat einen sehr entscheidenden Nachteil: Sie ist von der umgebenden Situation abhängig, gilt genau nur in dieser Situation und ist darüber hinaus nicht mehr automatisch richtig.

Außerdem gäbe es keine Innovationen, wenn nur die Erfahrenen das Sagen hätten, dann wäre alles konservativ eingeforen, denk da mal drüber in gesamter Konsequenz nach. 

Was soll ich denn sagen, wenn elementarste Abstimmungsprobleme immer noch nicht zu dem Stand-der-Technik der Welsangler durchgedrungen sind?
Bravo Jungs, alles top und richtig !?

Kann mir aber bezüglich der Bedeutsamkeit eigentlich Wurst sein, halte mich da im Zweifelsfall dann lieber an den Spruch von Poldi zum Karpfenangeln ... :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



lsski schrieb:


> Der Fisch wird vom Angler gedrillt....
> Er hat Hilfsmittel um sein Defizit an Können zu minimieren....den Rest kennt ihr alle..
> Ich sage nur "Der alte mann und das Meer"


Schönes Beispiel ! #6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Nur mal so interessehalber: Merkst Du eigentlich noch *irgendwas* oder glaubst Du den Stuss den Du von Dir gibst ernsthaft?
Für mich ist das Thema erledigt, weil ich weder Zeit noch Lust habe mit Personen zu diskutieren die absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Fein, siehe oben ^^ mein Posting erster Absatz.
Bringt auch nichts, wenn man über etwas verschiedenes redet.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Schön. Dann gibt weiterhin theoretische Tipps, aber halte Dich bitte zurück wenn es um die Praxis geht, denn davon hast du absolut keine Ahnung wie Du in diesem Thread schon öfters bewiesen hast. Daran ändern auch Deine Sticheleien oder Deine hanebüchenen Vergleiche nichts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Um es mal noch an einem einfachen Beispiel festzumachen, was ich meine:
(Das Gemeinsame Verständnis kann erwiesenermaßen a priori und gerade in Schriftsprache leider nicht vorausgesetzt werden)

Angler Anton
geht in ein Angelgeschäft, kauft sich eine Welsrute und eine Welsrolle, läßt sich alles fertigmachen und geht in der vollen Überzeugung das richtige getan zu haben an den Rhein, wirft seine Welsgrundangel mit Köderfisch aus und wartet auf den großen Wels. Der beißt auch glatt, zieht ordentlich los, Angler Anton hält dagegen, und plötzlich bricht die Rute, und gleich darauf reißt der Fisch ab. Angler Anton ist stinksauer, kurz vorm Herzklabaster, und knallt seinem Händler die Reste auf dem Tisch. Es gibt Worte hin und her, Anglerisches Nichtkönnen, Gerätezerbrecher, Viel Ärger und Streit, und neben dem Materialverlust ist Angler Anton das Welsangeln gründlich verleidet.

Angler Bruno
geht in ein Angelgeschäft, kauft sich eine Welsrute und eine Welsrolle, läßt sich alles fertigmachen und geht in der vollen Überzeugung das richtige  gekauft zu haben nach Hause. Er ist aber ein wenig angefixt von Informationen aus dem Angelwebs, las von einem listigen lsski aus Dormagen und anderen Theoretikern und Gerätequälern, geht in den Garten und füllt einen Wassereimer. Hängt den an seine Schnur, hebt, und das sieht so schaurig aus, die Rute macht eine so jämmerliche Figur und bekommt den Eimer nicht hoch. Das sieht nicht gut zum angedachten Welsangeln aus, und Angler Bruno marschiert wieder zu seinem Händler, der will es nicht glauben, sie machen den Test nochmal, der Händler ist sauer auf den ihn verarschenden Vertreter und legt sich schon was zurecht, Angler-Bruno bekommt eine neue erheblich stärkere Rute und rüstet die Schnur sogar nochmal auf und zieht wieder von dannen.
Er geht nun in der vollen Überzeugung das richtige getan zu haben an den Rhein, wirft seine Welsgrundangel mit Köderfisch aus und wartet auf den großen Wels. Der beißt auch glatt (ja der gleiche, noch mit dem Haken von Angler Anton), zieht ordentlich los, Angler Anton hält dagegen, und es wird ein harter Drill, alles hält, der große Fisch ist gelandet, und Angler Anton ist glücklich.


----------



## Lenzibald (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Servus. Leute hab ich was verpasst ? Die Frage war doch wie stark die Rute ist oder wieviel man damit heben kann. Ich hab an der Ugly Stick Wurfgewicht 20-60gr ne 15er Fireline zum Spinnfischen. Das man ne Bremse hat und diese auch nicht voll zudreht weiß glaub ich jeder. Nachdem bei der Rute stand beim Fischen 100% unzerbrechlich und ein Foto dabei war wo einer 10kilo damit hob habs ichs beim Händler gleich mal getestet und es geht 10kilo zu heben damit. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## mlkzander (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Det, warum machst Du Dich mit solchen Bemerkungen selbst vollkommen unglaubwürdig ?
> Theorie ist nichts anderes als die Vorbereitung auf die Praxis. Sie ist abstrakt und ohne Bezug auf die realen Umstände.
> Nicht umsonst werden theoretische Annahmen durch Praxistests überprüft und fast immer durch diese verbessert oder ergänzt, oft sogar völlig entkräftet.
> Rechne mir doch anhand der Theorie mal vor, welches Material zum Fang eines 5 Kg Gelbflossenthun als ausreichend bezeichnet werden kann.
> ...



danke ralle, aber den det holt keiner mehr runter

für mich ganz klar einer der viel(unsinn)schreiber 2009


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

AnglerDet.. nochmal langsam: Es geht darum das ein "Hebetest" absolut gar keine brauchbare Aussagekraft hat, wieviel eine Rute letztendlich verträgt. Bei einem Drill hängt kein konstantes Gewicht mit n-kg dran, sondern ein Waller der alles daran setzt loszukommen. Und genau das sind die Faktoren die sich in keiner Theorie berechnen lassen.

@Lenzibald
Ich kenne die Rute wie gesagt nicht, aber davon hätte ich gerne ein Bild (Rute mit hochgehobenen 10kg).


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Um es mal noch an einem einfachen Beispiel festzumachen, was ich meine:
> (Das Gemeinsame Verständnis kann erwiesenermaßen a priori und gerade in Schriftsprache leider nicht vorausgesetzt werden)
> 
> Angler Anton
> ...



Gutes Beispiel. Wieviel Wasser muß denn in den Eimer, damit ich weiß ob meine Gerätekombination Hecht-, Dorsch- oder Mefotauglich ist? Ich will ja das nächste Mal keinen Fehler machen.:q:q:q


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

So genau kann man das nicht berechnen, weil es u. a. auf die Größe und das Material des ggf. eingesetzten Driftsacks und Bugform ankommt *scnr*


----------



## mlkzander (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

det diskussionen mit dir sind einafch nur arm und bringen wirklich nichts

wir haben aufgrund unserer praxis wenigstens schwänze zum vergleichen,
du wirst als theoretiker nie wissen wie geil ein orgasmus ist, um mal bei 
deinen vulgären vergleichen zu bleiben, aber du bist so verbohrt, das du
das nichteinmal vermissen wirst, das kann einem nur leid tun

übrigends der schwanzvergleich war unterschwellig von dir gefordert,
weil du "uns" ja jegliche fähigkeit und ahnung was das fischen angeht
abgesprochen hast.......... (das muss man sich mal reinziehen)

wenn du auch mal einses tages einen solchen schwanz vorweisen kannst,
kann ich dich vielleicht für voll nehmen, nur lange texte schreiben bringt 
gar nichts, wenn sie nur müll enthalten und beeindrucken maximal einen
theoretiker.......... bis dahin bist du für mich einfach nur hängengeblieben
und frustriert ob des zu kleinen schwanzes?

leute wie du verleiden es manchen auch, hier ihre erfahrungen zu posten und
somit anderen wenn erwünscht zu helfen, etwas theorie ist gut, aber es geht
nichts über praxis, schade das dir die fehlt, dann wärst du nämlich sicher
einer der perfektesten angler, so bist du es nicht und ich es nicht, nur das
ich es auch nicht sein muss, sondern mich an den erfahrungen mit meinem
langen schwanz noch lange erfreuen kann

der einzige der unfähig ist über den tellerrand zu schauen, bist du und
fängst nun noch an leute zu beleidigen -bravo-
wie du mir so ich dir, mal sehn wie du das schluckst

ps: von oben herab geht es am besten herr professor 
guten rutsch zumindest theoretisch


----------



## Lenzibald (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Servus
@Christian36
Tu mir den Gefallen und gib bei Youtube Ugly Stick ein uns schau dir an was die mit den Ruten aufführen. Da hält nicht so schnell eine andere Rute mit. Schreib dann deine Meinung zu den Videos bitte.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Ich hab mir die Clips mal kurz angesehen, aber ich kann dazu nix sagen, weil ich die Ruten noch nie in der Hand hatte. Wenn ich mir aber ansehe wie leicht die gebogen werden, dann glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nich das jemand damit 10kg vom Boden weghebt.
Aber das ist nur meine subjektive Meinung!


----------



## Lenzibald (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Servus. Die haben ja die Leichteren aus der Serie. Meine ist die Stärkste dies gebaut haben bis 60gr wurfgewicht. Nur was die Aufführen trau ich mich nicht da hab ich trotzdem Angst das mal knackst.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Leute hab ich was verpasst ? Die Frage war doch wie stark die Rute ist oder wieviel man damit heben kann. Ich hab an der Ugly Stick Wurfgewicht 20-60gr ne 15er Fireline zum Spinnfischen. Das man ne Bremse hat und diese auch nicht voll zudreht weiß glaub ich jeder. Nachdem bei der Rute stand beim Fischen 100% unzerbrechlich und ein Foto dabei war wo einer 10kilo damit hob habs ichs beim Händler gleich mal getestet und es geht 10kilo zu heben damit.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Ich kenn nur die alten Ugly sticks, die so mitte der 90er Jahre vertrieben wurden. Mit denen konnte man unglaubliche Gewichte heben. Wir haben das damals in meinem Laden mit dem Shakespeare Vertreter ausprobiert. War ganz lustig. 

Aber auch vollkommen irrelevant für die Praxis. Die Dinger waren so biegsam, dass man einen Großfisch damit niemals kontrollieren konnte. Richtigen Druck konnte man erst ausüben, wenn die Rute fast an der Belastungsgrenze war.

Die hätten also den Eimertest mit Bravour bestanden und der Große Waller aus Det´s Beispiel wär den Rhein abwärts bis nach Holland geschwommen oder hätte den Buhnenkopf mit der Schnur eingesponnen.|supergri

Für die leichtere Fischerei waren sie aber Klasse, da sie einen hohen Spassfaktor hatten. Irgendwie ein bisschen kultig, die Dinger.

Über die neuen Generationen kann ich allerdings nix sagen.



Ach so Det, wie sieht das denn aus mit der theoretisch berechneten Gerätezusammenstellung für den 5 Kg Gelbflossenthun ?


----------



## lsski (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO07LmQNDnk&NR=1

So würde keiner von uns vom Boot aus drillen oder ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlkYuy9m2Hs&NR=1

Das wäre die Alternative wenn die Angel bei Monsterwaller doch nicht hält......


----------



## Lenzibald (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Servus. @Ralle24 ich hab noch so eine Rute aus den 90ern. Ist auch nicht für Waller gedacht aber ich drille damit 100% jeden Hecht oder Zander aus, dafür sind die Ruten gedacht. Druck kann man schon ausüben damit.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich hier nur mal wieder über dieses falsche Verständnis von Theorie.
> Denn: Eine ordentliche Theorie ist weit besser als Praxis!
> Praxis taugt zu nichts, außer zum Futtern, einen Fisch auf den Teller zu bekommen oder
> zum validieren von Theorie. Praxis ist blind, stockblind, erst Abstraktion und das Aufbauen von Theorie hilft über den Topfdeckel hinaus.


 

Det, das kannst du nicht so stehen lassen. Das Verhältnis zwischen Theorie und Praxis (im folgenden "Erfahrungen" genannt, um wirklich wissenschaftlich korrekt zu bleiben ), das du hier beschreibst, ist ein deduktives. Gut und schön, so lange das gleichberechtigte Zusammenspiel von Theorie und Erfahrung gewahrt bleibt. Leider sind wir Menschen aber ganz und gar "unwissenschaftliche" Wesen voller Überzeugungen und Eitelkeiten. Und genau das ist das schwache Glied des deduktiven Denkens. Theorie wird dann zu _meiner Theorie_, die es zu verteidigen gilt. Nur allzu schnell werden Erfahrungswerte, die mit _meiner_ Theorie nicht in Übereinkunft zu bringen sind, als "Störvariablen" oder "Ausreißer" festgestellt und still und heimlich eliminiert. Wäre auch zu schön, wenn das Gesamtkunstwerk "Theorie" einen Riß bekäme. _Wirklich_ gute Theorien werden *beständig* anhand neuer Beobachtungen validiert und verfeinert -zumindest in der Theorie |rolleyes.

Eines jedoch haben wir alle im ersten Semester Erkenntnistheorie gelernt: Die Theorie reduziert Wirklichkeit. Das ist an sich nichts Schlechtes, man sollte es aber im Kopf behalten. Die einzige Disziplin, in der die Theorie vollkommen mit der praktischen Erfahrung übereinstimmt, ist die Mathematik - und das auch nur aus dem Grund, da sie immer im abstrakten Bereich verweilt. Wenn aber Theorien die Wirklichkeit reduzieren, sollte man stets aufpassen, dass Theorie und Beobachtungen gleichberechtigt nebeneinander stehen. Auf jeden Fall kann man nicht sagen, dass die "Praxis stockblind ist".


Im übrigen ist das Prinzip der *In*duktion, also das Erklären der Welt anhand von Beobachtungen nicht weniger wissenschaftlich als das der Deduktion. Gerade Disziplinen, deren Inhalte etwas "schwammiger" sind (z.B. die Geschichtswissenschaften) könnten ohne Induktion überhaupt nicht arbeiten. Es gibt beim Angeln ohne Zweifel eine Menge Gegebenheiten, die deduktiv sehr gut erklärt und vorhergesagt werden können. Aber es gibt auch sehr viel Unsicheres und im Einzelfall Unterschiedliches, das sich einer Erfassung durch Theorien entzieht.

Puh, und das am 1. Januar. Das kann ja heiter werden...
#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. @Ralle24 ich hab noch so eine Rute aus den 90ern. Ist auch nicht für Waller gedacht aber ich drille damit 100% jeden Hecht oder Zander aus, dafür sind die Ruten gedacht. Druck kann man schon ausüben damit.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Ja klar. Ich ärgere mich heute, dass ich mir damals keine solche Rute auf Seite gelegt habe. 
Aber wie Du schon schreibst, für Waller ist das nix. Auch wenn der Eimertest mit Bravour bestanden werden würde. :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Puh, und das am 1. Januar. Das kann ja heiter werden...
> #h




Jap, fängt gut an! #6


----------



## KHof (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Auweia Kohlmeise!

Das bringt unseren Chefphilosophen sicher in Hochform und ist schwere Kost!


----------



## Udo561 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Hi,
ich kenne mich mit solch starkem Gerät nicht aus , aber ist die Rute in diesem Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AVCSKhIb_Y&feature=related an ihrer Grenze ?
Ich hätte Angst meine Rute so zu belassten,
Gruß Udo


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

eine rute bis an die grenze zu belasten halt ich auch nicht für sinnvoll.
ein schlag von nem wels zum beispiel bei bis zur grenze ausgelasteter rute und das wars dann oder eben im boot mal auf der reeling oder so kurz angeschlagen und die rute hat sich auch erledigt.

antonio


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



KHof schrieb:


> Auweia Kohlmeise!
> 
> Das bringt unseren Chefphilosophen sicher in Hochform und ist schwere Kost!


 

Nun, man tut, was man kann...
#6
Aber wenn der Det schon mal so anfängt, dann juckt es mich doch in den Fingern.
|wavey:


----------



## shad75 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Hier ein kleiner Test zum Thema.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs_9NDTUUPI
Ab 2.30 wird es interessant...


----------



## bobbl (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Abartig, was die Rute abkann O.O


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> AnglerDet.. nochmal langsam: Es geht darum das ein "Hebetest" absolut gar keine brauchbare Aussagekraft hat, wieviel eine Rute letztendlich verträgt. Bei einem Drill hängt kein konstantes Gewicht mit n-kg dran, sondern ein Waller der alles daran setzt loszukommen. Und genau das sind die Faktoren die sich in keiner Theorie berechnen lassen.


Beim alleinigen statischen Hebetest gebe ich Dir insofern recht, als dass nur eine erste Aussage zum Verhalten der Rute ermöglicht, da könnten wir uns sogar sehr einig sein. 
Was in jedem Fall als Ergebnis verwertbar, ist ein negatives wie Rutenbruch oder Erkennen einer Überlastungsbiegestelle. (von wegen: absolut gar keine brauchbare Aussagekraft, selber machen = Praxis)
Eine positive ausreichende Austestung auf Drillbewährung sehe ich damit auch nicht. Geb ich Dir recht.

Weiterhin gibt es aber eine sinnreiche Weiterentwicklung, den Big-Game Drillsimulator mit aller Dynamik in der Schnurabzugslinie, der auch Rucke, Schläge usw. simuliert. Damit habe ich zumindest ein Stück *Erfahrung* mit meiner Großfischrute.  Und der kann nebenbei auch Wels. 
Und: Da sind mehr Expertisen zusammengetragen als hier so manche Diskutanten für sich beanspruchen. Kostet leider auch, sonst hätte ich so ein sinnreiches Ding für den Rutentest und die Geräteabstimmung längst bei mir stehen, immer im Hintergrund: Möglichst frühe Schwachpunkterkennung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel. Wieviel Wasser muß denn in den Eimer, damit ich weiß ob meine Gerätekombination Hecht-, Dorsch- oder Mefotauglich ist? Ich will ja das nächste Mal keinen Fehler machen.:q:q:q


Irgendwas kommt hier nicht so ganz rüber: :q
Die Zahl für die Last sollte von dem Experten aus der Praxis kommen #h, und eben mindestens auch mal näherungweise quantifiziert werden. #c
Geht z.B. mit einer Vergleichsbelastung zu einer erlebten Drillsituation.

Für den Anfang würde ich Dir mal 4kg = 4Liter empfehlen, bei mehr Sicherheitsbedürfnis für die nächsten großen Fänge 5kg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Lassen wir den andern Kram als gereiztes Gebrabbel soweit weg ... |rolleyes



mlkzander schrieb:


> leute wie du verleiden es manchen auch, hier ihre erfahrungen zu posten


Das sehe ich genau anders:
Arrogante von sich eingenommene Angler mit einer Selbsteinstellung "Ich bin der allergrößte!", "Ich fing den größten!", (s.o.!) sind eine Krätze, wenn sie nicht auf dem Boden bleiben. 
Wenn sie dann behaupten, die anderen können ja gar nichts, weil sie nicht solche Fänge vorweisen können, dann sind sie in meinen Augen nur arme Würstchen, die um maximale Anerkennung heischen. |rolleyes

Denn allgemeingültig sind auch die tollsten Erlebnisse lange *nicht*!

Dann ist ein gewisses Grundwissen über Physik sehr nützlich bei solchen Diskussionen, und ein genaues Lesen und lieber erstmal nachfragen etc. besser als etwas gründlich mißzuverstehen. (befleißige ich mich möglichst auch)

*Du schreibst lauter Mist und regst Dich auf, weil Du gar nicht richtig verstanden hast, was ich geschrieben habe.*

Mal im Klartext für ganz schwierige Lesefälle:
Ich habe über Rutenbelastung geredet, und dass ich bestimmte Lasten ausprobiert habe, und mir eine gewisse Einschätzung von Rutenbelastungen zutraue, 
und eben inkl. Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten für den Angler.

Du unterstellst mir irgendwelche zusammengereimten Dinge über DEIN Welsangeln (was überhaupt nicht beabsichtigt). Wenn's Dir mental hilft: 
Bist 'nen toller Angler wenn Du so dicke Fische fängst! #h



mlkzander schrieb:


> somit anderen wenn erwünscht zu helfen, etwas theorie ist gut,


Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher!

Ich sehe ja auch, das es wahnsinnig viele Theorien und Schnellschusstheorien gibt, und vieles (meiste?) nicht taugt.
Aber es gibt auch einiges gute, was in Lehrbüchern oder Anleitungen in Büchern oder hier im Forum steht. Und was den Anspruch an eine abgesicherte und ausgereifte Theorie erfüllt.
Oder wenn jemand aus seinen Erfahrungen und Meßreihen eine Theorie entwickelt und die hier mitteilt. Das ist hochgradig hilfreicher, und in der Form auch hilfreicher und nützlicher als einzelne Praxisberichte. (wobei ich sowas auch gerne lese )

Jeder Angler ist zwangsweise auch Theoretiker, wenn er als Periodenschneider wider bessere Ratschläge trotzdem los geht, wenn er neue unbekannte Sachen oder Gewässer ausprobiert, wenn er fremdes Wissen einfängt, transformiert und für sich einsetzt, wenn er das Fischverhalten zu verstehen sucht und sich aus den Beoabchtungen Regeln zusammenreimt, usw. usw.



mlkzander schrieb:


> aber es geht nichts über praxis


Das ist eine Stammtisch oder Klotürparole, die ich weiter oben schon mal auseinandergenommen habe, auch gerade hier drüber ^.
Eine gute fundierte Theorie ist das was zählt, und die kann optimal durch Praxiserfahrungen erhärtet und durch eine Vielzahl von Anglern bestätigt werden. Erst dann ist sie wirklich gut!
Und: Die einzelne anglerische Praxis wird das niemals bringen können, weil sie im *sub*jektiven Tunnelblick befangen ist. 
Eine gute fundierte Theorie kann für sich *Objektivität* beanspruchen, das ist erheblich mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Det, das kannst du nicht so stehen lassen. Das Verhältnis zwischen Theorie und Praxis (im folgenden "Erfahrungen" genannt, um wirklich wissenschaftlich korrekt zu bleiben ), das du hier beschreibst, ist ein deduktives. Gut und schön, so lange das gleichberechtigte Zusammenspiel von Theorie und Erfahrung gewahrt bleibt.


Das sehe ich auch so, habe ich an sich auch geschrieben bzw. schreiben wollen, dass es sich gegenseitig bedingt.

Sozusagen wieder in Verkürzung :
(und Gefahr auch mißverstanden zu werden ) 

- Theorie ist nichts wert ohne Praxis, ohne praktische Unterfütterung mit Erfahrungen und Beweisen. 
Und es gilt: je mehr Praxis und Praktizierende und Erfahrungen, je vielfältiger, je besser. 
Gerade auch: Die Menge macht!

(Negativbeispiel: Aufgestellte Theorien ohne Überprüfung durch Praxis und gemachte Erfahrungen sind allermeist nur Luftschlösser, Stammtischtheorien usw.)

- Praxis ist nichts wert ohne das Erheben von Ergebnissen mit dem Ziel einer allgemeingültigeren, abstrakteren und verkürzenden Darstellung, die in eine Theorie überführt werden kann, oder diese stützt oder auch stü*r*zt, und in der Aufarbeitung als Theorie vermittelbar, schreib+lesbar, sinnreich und hilfreich ist.

(Negativbeispiel: Praxisberichte ohne dieses Bewußtsein und Handeln sind je nach Gesinnung des Lesers dann nur irgendetwas zwischen Anglerlatein und modernem Märchen.)



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Leider sind wir Menschen aber ganz und gar "unwissenschaftliche" Wesen voller Überzeugungen und Eitelkeiten. Und genau das ist das schwache Glied des deduktiven Denkens. Theorie wird dann zu _meiner Theorie_, die es zu verteidigen gilt. Nur allzu schnell werden Erfahrungswerte, die mit _meiner_ Theorie nicht in Übereinkunft zu bringen sind, als "Störvariablen" oder "Ausreißer" festgestellt und still und heimlich eliminiert. Wäre auch zu schön, wenn das Gesamtkunstwerk "Theorie" einen Riß bekäme.


Die verschiedenen Formen von Theorie beschreibst Du hier sehr menschlich. Wobei ich das auch so sehe und versucht habe herüberzubringen: Es gibt verschiedene Formen von Theorie, und die Form "Meine Theorie" bzw. die Steigerung "Meine tolle Theorie" ist die potentiell explosivste für ein Forum etc. .



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> _Wirklich_ gute Theorien werden *beständig* anhand neuer Beobachtungen validiert und verfeinert -zumindest in der Theorie |rolleyes.


Exaktemente, was anderes meinte ich auch nicht, Du schreibst es hier auch sehr schön zusagen "rekursiv" , Theorie-Praxis-Theorie, was ich oben ^ auch nochmal in Kurzform zu gießen probiert habe.



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Eines jedoch haben wir alle im ersten Semester Erkenntnistheorie gelernt: Die Theorie reduziert Wirklichkeit. Das ist an sich nichts Schlechtes, man sollte es aber im Kopf behalten. Die einzige Disziplin, in der die Theorie vollkommen mit der praktischen Erfahrung übereinstimmt, ist die Mathematik - und das auch nur aus dem Grund, da sie immer im abstrakten Bereich verweilt. Wenn aber Theorien die Wirklichkeit reduzieren, sollte man stets aufpassen, dass Theorie und Beobachtungen gleichberechtigt nebeneinander stehen. Auf jeden Fall kann man nicht sagen, dass die "Praxis stockblind ist".


Ist ja soweit in Ordnung, die Gleichberechtigung habe ich oben schon. Wobei Gleichberechtung eben auch heißt, dass die Theorie gleichberechtigt neben der Praxis steht - danke für diese exakte Satzaufarbeitung! #6
Mehr will ich ja gar nicht für die Theorie erreichen ...

Aber bei der Mathematik ist das auch rosarote Brille - denn in den Randbereichen sieht es nicht so einfach aus - sonst gäbe es nicht die vielen neuen Theoreme, Beweise und Versuche mit neuen Verfahren alte Probleme besser zu lösen. Prinzipiell hat die Mathematik mit dem funktionalem Denken ein weiteres gewichtiges Problem (was hier wahrlich nicht paßt). 
Wobei die größte Bruchkante am Übergang zur realen Welt und zur Physik besteht, was Du aber auch sagst.



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist das Prinzip der *In*duktion, also das Erklären der Welt anhand von Beobachtungen nicht weniger wissenschaftlich als das der Deduktion. Gerade Disziplinen, deren Inhalte etwas "schwammiger" sind (z.B. die Geschichtswissenschaften) könnten ohne Induktion überhaupt nicht arbeiten. Es gibt beim Angeln ohne Zweifel eine Menge Gegebenheiten, die deduktiv sehr gut erklärt und vorhergesagt werden können. Aber es gibt auch sehr viel Unsicheres und im Einzelfall Unterschiedliches, das sich einer Erfassung durch Theorien entzieht.


Wie schon gerade geschrieben: Zwischen "Einer Theorie zu Thema-X" und der "Perfekten Theorie zu Thema-X" besteht schon ein himmelweiter Unterschid. 
Aber stelle Dir mal Wissenschaft ohne Theorien vor, und angewandte Technik ohne Wissenschaft! :m :q



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Puh, und das am 1. Januar. Das kann ja heiter werden...
> #h


Ist doch gar nicht so verkehrt: Draußen alles eisig, also mehr Zeit für am PC zu sitzen anstelle draußen rumzuspazieren, und man hofft ja immer, dass alles besser wird.

Was ich mir wünsche für's neue:
Das einzelne durchaus begründete erfahrene Expertisen und die damit verbandelten Angler sich nicht immer so todernst nehmen :g, und auch so produzieren. #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Detlef, fahr mal einen Gang runter. Dein Steckenpferd ist nun mal auch der technische Aspekt von Gerät. Du mißt und vergleichst gern, aber andere haben ja garnicht die Möglichkeiten dazu.
> Dazu kommt, dass für das Belastungpotential einer Angelrute auch Aspekte eine Rolle spielen, die normale Angler garnicht betrachten können. Sicherlich lassen sich Wandstärke, Spitzen- und Handteildurchmesser sowie Gewicht und Länge leicht ermitteln, aber vom Material - Harzanteil, Mattenverlegung etc - weiß doch keiner was, auch du nur sehr begrenzt. Wie man ohne solche Angaben die Eigenschaften einer Rute bis ins Detail beurteilen möchte verstehe ich nicht.


Hierzu auch noch mal: hast Du ja recht, und eher auch ein Faktor um mit den anderen (Contra)Diskutanden aneinander vorbei zu reden.  |rolleyes

Das ich mich immer mehr an die Sache herantasten möchte, bis zur vollständigen Simulation der Rute (die man mit Praxisbeobachtungen abgleichen kann und *muss*), das ist genau deswegen so, wie du schreibst. 

Es gibt tausend Bedenken und Schwierigkeiten, aber auch vielfältige Ansinnen (mehrerer Leute) an der momentanen Situation von Blanksuche und Rutenzusammenbau etwas zu ändern. 
Ist aber schon so, wie Rene in seiner Signatur im RBF schreibt ...

Denn so ist es nicht wirklich befriedigend zu suchen und zu kaufen und zu probieren (=ausprobieren müssen), und irgendwie doch immer noch etwas zu vermissen. Kennst  Du ja selber auch gut. 

Wenn ich 50% oder gar 80% einsparen kann, mich also dem Wunschziel sofort schnell akkurater annähern kann, dann verbleiben zwar noch 20% auszutestende und in der Praxis zu bewährende Schritte (geht eben noch nicht besser), aber die ersten 80% können entfallen. Find ich wertvoll!


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Lassen wir den andern Kram als gereiztes Gebrabbel soweit weg ... |rolleyes
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich genau anders:
> Arrogante von sich eingenommene Angler mit einer Selbsteinstellung "Ich bin der allergrößte!", "Ich fing den größten!", (s.o.!) sind eine Krätze, wenn sie nicht auf dem Boden bleiben.



Werter Det,

ich habe in meinem ja nicht all zu kurzem bisherigem Leben ne Menge Blödsinn verzapft. Ich hab Standpunkte mit Vehemenz vertreten und auch oft darüber gestritten. 
Mit fortschreitendem Alter wird man ( sollte werden ) aber auch selbstkritischer und nachdenklicher, und so ist mir folgendes aufgefallen und so habe ich folgende Schlüsse daraus gezogen.

Wenn ich von einer Sache überzeugt bin, dann vertrete ich diese mit all den Argumenten die mir zur Verfügung stehen. Dabei stoße ich naturgemäß auf Menschen, die gegenteiliger Meinung sind. Solange diese in der Minderzahl sind, sehe ich das gelassen und es bedarf schon sehr beeindruckender Gegenargumente um mich von meiner Meinung abzubringen.
Wenn ich aber feststelle, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit meine Sichtweise nicht teilt, dann beginne ich sehr gründlich nachzudenken ob nicht ich es bin, der sich im Unrecht befindet. Ob nicht meine Sichtweise falsch ist, oder es mir nicht gelungen ist, diese korrekt zu beschreiben. 
In den allermeisten Fällen finde ich bei intensivem Nachdenken dann auch den Fehler bei mir. Entweder in der Sache, argumentativ oder auch in meinem Auftreten.

In so fern möchte ich Dir obige zitierte Worte als Spiegel vorhalten. Schau mal hinein ob Du Dich da nicht - zumindest in großen Teilen - wiedererkennst.


----------



## Ollek (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber feststelle, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit meine Sichtweise nicht teilt, dann beginne ich sehr gründlich nachzudenken ob nicht ich es bin, der sich im Unrecht befindet.



Würde die Diskussion in einem  Wissenschaftsboard (ein Theoretisches) weitergeführt und alle Beteiligten + dortige Theoretiker wären anwesend sähe die Sache auch wieder etwas anders aus.

Als Leser dieses wunderschönen Threads vergleiche ich Det mal als Schalker der bei den Borussen in der Fankurve steht (Oder anders rum auch egal)



> Praxis taugt zu nichts, außer zum Futtern,


:m Einstein hätt es nicht besser ausdrücken können. 

Evtl habe die Urmenschen auch deshalb mit der Praxis begonnen.


Gruss


----------



## Slotti (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Als Leser dieses wunderschönen Threads vergleiche ich Det mal als Schalker der bei den Borussen in der Fankurve steht (Oder anders rum auch egal)



naja auf mich wirkt das schon eher ein wenig als sei ein Außerirdischer hier gelandet....


----------



## mlkzander (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

olek auch du hast ralles worte nicht verstanden, kann aber auch sein, das
ihr das geschickt überlest, zitat von ralle: Entweder in der *Sache*, *argumentativ *oder auch in *meinem Auftreten*.

denkt mal drüber nach................


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

wie stand da schon mal geschrieben:

Theoretiker sind Menschen die mehr Wissen wie sie können. #6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ollek (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> olek auch du hast ralles worte nicht verstanden, kann aber auch sein, das
> ihr das geschickt überlest, zitat von ralle: Entweder in der *Sache*, *argumentativ *oder auch in *meinem Auftreten*.
> 
> denkt mal drüber nach................



 Glaub mir ich habs verstanden, und gebe denen Recht die Fische fangen und nicht "könnten".

Und dennoch hat auch die graue Theorie und sei sie noch so Hanebüchen irgenwo ihre Relevanz.

Und trotzdem hat der Ü2m Wels (Petrie von mir erstmal) für mich dann doch mehr Argument als der 5 Liter Eimer der in der Tangenzialen des Radails zum Quadrat der Rute ins Raum Zeit Kontinuum gebracht wird keine Sorge #6:q

Gehe da voll mit mit Ralle 

Gruss


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Also ich muss dann doch mal zu Dets Verteidigung sagen, dass er natürlich gerne dem Theoretischen frönt, zum anderen aber auch Angler ist, der, soweit ich weiß, durchaus auch am Wasser zu finden ist und nicht nur in der Denkstube. 
Und so manches seiner Argumente hat auch Hand und Fuß. Letzthin z.B. habe ich bei meinem Gerätehändler mal ein paar Ruten in die Hand genommen. Unter anderem eine "Speed Pilk" Rute mit einem WG bis 150 gramm. Nun stellt man sich doch ein derberes Arbeitsgerät vor. Zum Vorschein kam ein Schwabbelstock, den ich eher mit einem WG von 50 -100 gramm betiteln würde, und das auch nur sehr optimistisch.
Det ruft ja sehr oft nach genauer Testung und Normierung. WÄRE diese hier erfolgt, dann würde man sich schon einen eventuellen Fehlkauf (z.B. bei Katalogbestellung) sparen können.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Ich denke fast alle von uns hätten gerne eine klar strukturierte Aussage zu den angebotenen Geräten, nach denen man eben einen schnellen Vergleich anhand von Kennwerten durchführen könnte. Problem ist hier wohl, das die Industrie diese Daten nicht liefern will, und wir es (mit vertretbarem Aufwand) schlicht nicht können.

Gerade hier bei uns wird doch für Ruten ausser der Länge und einem "Wurfgewicht" nichts angegeben. Länge ist soweit klar, das WG scheint schon jeder Hersteller anders zu interpretieren, teilweise sind verschiedene Serien eines Herstellers bei gleichem WG schon sehr unterschiedlich. Beliebtes Beispiel dazu die WG-Angaben der Shimano Speedmaster im Vergleich zu Berkley Skelletor, sehr krasse Unterschiede...

Im Vergleich dazu wird gerade im amerikanischen Raum ja schon ein bisschen mehr Info gegeben, was dann eben auch bessere Rückschlüsse zulässt. Vor allem die Taper-Aussage finde ich wertvoll.

Aber wenn wir hier mehr wollen dann geht das nur über die Industrie, wer will den sonst den Aufwand betreiben und sich alle möglichen Ruten mal auf einen Teststand holen und dokumentieren? Wer soll das bezahlen?

Und was hat man hinterher von dem Mehr an Information? Die meisten Angler gehen in einen Laden, nehmen aus der Menge der in Frage kommenden Ruten einige in die Hand und wählen das individuell passende Modell aus. OK, wenn ich jetzt mehr Daten hätte würde ich nicht 10 sondern nur 3 Modelle in die Hand nehmen - aber ob es das ausmacht?

Das amerikanische Modell der Beschreibung würde mir reichen, anhand dessen kann man Blanks fast schon blind bestellen.

Das war jetzt nur zu Blanks/Ruten, bei Rollen, Schnüren, Kleinteilen etc gibt es ja meist noch weniger Infos...


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Denn so ist es nicht wirklich befriedigend zu suchen und zu kaufen und zu probieren (=ausprobieren müssen), und irgendwie doch immer noch etwas zu vermissen. Kennst  Du ja selber auch gut.



Detlef, das hat ja auch ein wenig damit zu tun, dass man wenn man ein wenig "Erfahrung" hat mit verschiedensten Ruten, durchaus ein Interesse an der Sache an sich entsteht. Man könnte das auch durchaus eine Sucht nennen, auch die kleinsten Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Produkten herauszufühlen, diese Unterschiede in der Praxis zu bewerten und abzuwägen. Ich finde dieses "Ausprobieren" durchaus interessant und bin auch bereit dabei mal vor- aber auch zurückzurudern. Ansonsten gäbe es keine Innovationen, wenn man nicht das Risiko einginge auch mal daneben zu liegen. Dieses kann auf hohem Niveau liegen und ist ja in hohem Maße davon abhängig, wieviel konkrete Erfahrung man selbst gesammelt hat. Gerade das Theoretisieren führt ja häufig zu Verdruß, weil es sich eben immer auf den Wissenstand und die Erfahrungen des Einzelnen bezieht. Hier im Board gibt es ja genügend Beispiele dafür, das Materialempfehlungen nicht auf überlegendem oder überlegtem Wissen beruhen, sondern vielfach auf der Tatsache, dass der derjenige nur wenig Material kennt und eben dieses als das Nonplusultra empfiehlt allerdings ohne echte Vergleichswerte zu haben.

Insofern gebe ich dir recht, das Aussagen über Ruteneigenschaften, die aufgrund von einfachen physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten getroffen werden u.U. eine Empfehlung besser stützen können, als so unspezifische Fragen nach Gufigröße und Jigkopfgewicht bei dem pro Rute bei zehn Anglern zehn verschiedene Aussagen entstehen. Naja so extrem ist es ja garnicht...|rolleyes

Bei Fliegenruten gibt es ja durchaus ein solches System, welches Aussagen über die Castingeigenschaften und andererseits über die Eigenschaften am Fisch zuläßt. Ein solches System wäre sicherlich auch für andere Bereiche interessant, weil sie eine Vorauswahl zuließen nach der man bestimmte Ruten für seinen Einsatzzweck auswählen oder ausschließen könnte.

Dafür braucht man allerdings einige wesentliche Vorraussetzungen. 


Die Hersteller müssen sich auf ein solches System, welches im Prinzip ja schon gibt einigen. Aktionskurven, Wurfgewicht, Ködergewicht, Schnelligkeit sind ja Angaben, die häufig schon gemacht werden.
Die Hersteller müssen sich an ein solches System auch halten.
Diese Angaben müssen für den User interpretierbar sein.
Schon der erste Punkt ist unmöglich zu erfüllen. was dem einen "fast" oder "X-fast" ist, dass ist dem anderem noch "moderate."
Der zweite Punkt ergibt sich aus dem ersten. Es gibt ja allein schon soviele kulturelle Unterschiede, die sich direkt auf die Gerätewahl auswirken, das wenn Herteller X eine Aussage trifft, die für ihn auch richtig ist, muß die gleiche Aussage für Y noch lange nicht die gleiche Bedeutung haben.
Beim dritten Punkt wird es wahnsinnig schwierig, denn die Eigenschaften einer Gerätekombi werden ja nicht durch die Einzelteile bestimmt, sondern durch die Gesamtzusammenstellung. Erstens müssen individuelle Vorlieben berücksichtigt werden und zweitens wiederum kulturelle Unterschiede. Man betrachte nur mal das Verhältnis von Amis zu Gufis, Multis und geflochtenen Schnüren, dann weiß man wie komplex die sache auf einmal wird.

Nach allen Aussagen über Tackle kann man potentiellen Käufern eigentlich immer nur die gleiche Empfehlung geben:

Wenn du dir eine Rute zulegen willst, dann frag nicht danach "wie die so ist," sondern frage nach, ob es irgendwo einen Boardi in der Nähe gibt, bei dem du die Rute mal probefischen kannst, denn deine persönlichen Eindrücke sind durch nichts zu ersetzen, denn *DU *mußt letztlich mit dem Gerät klarkommen.

Sicherlich ist das nicht immer möglich - z.B. bei Norwegenkombos - aber dann muß man sich eben auf die Erfahrungen der Boardis verlassen und vorher ein wenig filtern welche Aussagen einem fundiert erscheinen und wer offensichtlich einen breiten Überblick über das benötigte Gerät hat. Im Zweifel heißt es dann anrufen.


----------



## Case (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> D denn deine persönlichen Eindrücke sind durch nichts zu ersetzen, denn *DU *mußt letztlich mit dem Gerät klarkommen.



Ganz genau so ist das.#6

Was nutzt mir die Rute mit der ich den 5 Kilo-Eimer hochhalten
kann, wenn meine Arme das nur 10 Sekunden mitmachen.?

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nach allen Aussagen über Tackle kann man potentiellen Käufern eigentlich immer nur die gleiche Empfehlung geben:
> 
> Wenn du dir eine Rute zulegen willst, dann frag nicht danach "wie die so ist," sondern frage nach, ob es irgendwo einen Boardi in der Nähe gibt, bei dem du die Rute mal probefischen kannst, denn deine persönlichen Eindrücke sind durch nichts zu ersetzen, denn *DU *mußt letztlich mit dem Gerät klarkommen.
> 
> Sicherlich ist das nicht immer möglich - z.B. bei Norwegenkombos - aber dann muß man sich eben auf die Erfahrungen der Boardis verlassen und vorher ein wenig filtern welche Aussagen einem fundiert erscheinen und wer offensichtlich einen breiten Überblick über das benötigte Gerät hat. Im Zweifel heißt es dann anrufen.



Da geh ich doch voll mit in der Beschreibung! #6 
Sozusagen *die* State-of-the-Art Gerätekochbuchregel.

(zumal die fundiert erscheinenden Aussagen dann irgendwie Richtung gute Theorie drängen ... :q)



Case schrieb:


> Ganz genau so ist das.#6
> 
> Was nutzt mir die Rute mit der ich den 5 Kilo-Eimer hochhalten
> kann, wenn meine Arme das nur 10 Sekunden mitmachen.?


Du wertest das irgendwie als Gegensatz - Widersprüchlichkeit - unnütz ...
Zumindest so wie ich das gerade zuletzt weiter oben ausgeführt habe, ist das aber als *Ergänzung* gedacht, das eine kann *neben* dem anderen bestehen und hat seinen Platz. 
Oder wie Kohlmeise das abstrakter ausgedrückt hat: Gleichberechtigung von Theorie und Praxis.

Nur mal Deine beiden Sätze genau gelesen und weiter gedacht:
Wenn Du genau das feststellst, dass eben Deine Arme nur ungenügende 10 Sek. mit dieser Gerätekombo in dieser angedachten Situation (=noch keine Praxis sondern in dem Stadium planerische Theorie )
mitmachen, dann hast Du eigentlich schon einen vollen Erfolg mit dem Test gelandet, weil Du eine Schwachstelle (bei Dir, Rute, etc., egal) frühzeitig erkannt hast, und eben nicht erst im Ernstfall des "Drill des Lebens". 

Das ist, was ich oben schon schrieb, die Möglichkeit zumindest einfache aussagefähige Tests mit einem negativen Ergebnis bekommen zu können. 
Anders herum die positive Bewährung mit simplen Mitteln herbeizuführen, das geht eben bisher wirklich nicht.
Da das zweite nicht geht, ist das aber kein Grund, das erste zu bekritteln und als unsinnig abzutun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich von einer Sache überzeugt bin, dann vertrete ich diese mit all den Argumenten die mir zur Verfügung stehen. Dabei stoße ich naturgemäß auf Menschen, die gegenteiliger Meinung sind. Solange diese in der Minderzahl sind, sehe ich das gelassen und es bedarf schon sehr beeindruckender Gegenargumente um mich von meiner Meinung abzubringen.


Schöne Beschreibung, gerade auch der Forumsrealtität.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber feststelle, dass die *überwiegende Mehrheit* meine Sichtweise nicht teilt, dann beginne ich sehr gründlich nachzudenken ob nicht ich es bin, der sich im Unrecht befindet.


Bei überwiegende Mehrheit muss ich aber schmunzeln. 
Das ist wieder einer aus dem "Bienengehirn" , 1,2,3, 4=alle, alle, alle ...

Wenn ich mir die Anzahl der Boardies, die der angemeldeten, die der still mitlesenden, und der von eine Handvoll vehement widersprechenden ansehe, dann ist das für mich keine Mehrheit. 
5 oder auch 10 Leute sind statistisch irrelevant, auch gegenüber 1, das kann man in dem Rahmen wirklich nicht als (eindeutige) Mehrheit sehen. #q



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ob nicht meine Sichtweise falsch ist, oder es mir nicht gelungen ist, diese korrekt zu beschreiben.
> In den allermeisten Fällen finde ich bei intensivem Nachdenken dann auch den Fehler bei mir. Entweder in der Sache, argumentativ oder auch in meinem Auftreten.


Die mögliche Differenz zwischen Sichtweise und korrekter Beschreibung sehe ich auch, genauso, exaktemente. #6
Da kommt zu der korrekten Beschreibung (ist der Duden semantisch maßgeblich?) dann noch ein weiterer Schritt hinzu: 
Die individuelle Interpretation, die eben vollkommen subjektiv ist. Und ganz anders aus der gemachten Beschreibung herausliest. Im schlimmsten Fall sogar von sehr individuellen Erfahrungen getrieben - ein ganz eigenes (Insel)Weltbild hat und damit auch ganz eigen interpretiert ... 
braucht man ja nicht weit gehen nur oben nachverfolgen.

Zum Auftreten: Ich werfe eigentlich nie den ersten Stein. 
Das kommt von jemandem, der sich sofort königlich aufregt, mit seiner subjektiven Interpretation des Geschriebenen im Kopf losplatzt, und damit mindestens sowas wie das Klima vergiftet. Schade ... kann ich das oder jemand anders ändern?
Versagt da nicht sogar die Moderation, kann sie das überhaupt leisten? 
Ich schätze sogar, nein.

Vor allem kann ich mich dann auch nicht immer zurückhalten, mit scharfen Pfeilen zurückzuschiessen. |clown:
Ob das nun gut oder schlecht wird, in jedem Falle ist es (für mich) ein sehr interessantes Experiment, bezüglich Psychologie und Informationsverarbeitung (z.B. auch falsche Informationsaufnahme aus Text). 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In so fern möchte ich Dir obige zitierte Worte als Spiegel vorhalten. Schau mal hinein ob Du Dich da nicht - zumindest in großen Teilen - wiedererkennst.


Gute Absicht, aber entweder ist der Spiegel viel zu klein, oder die Sache ist glasklar geradeaus. 
Es ist ja so, dass ich das schon die ganze Zeit nicht aus den Augen verlieren wollte und für mein Nachvollziehen auch nicht habe.

Immerhin haben verpatzte entgleiste Diskussionen aus der Vergangenheit einen Vorteil, dass man selber (u.a. eigentlich auch) dazulernt, was geht und was nicht geht, ein Beharren auf einem roten Faden (dem Topic des Threads) eigentlich immer die richtige und zielführende Methode ist, die Streitverwässerer die "Bösen Buben" sind , und man diesen Schlangenlinien möglichst nicht oder nur begradigend nachgeht. Was auch nicht immer klappt, was vieles heissen kann.

Und, so als Verbesserungsvorschlag, den ich nur permanent und immer wieder in allen Foren einbringen kann: Vlt. bringt es genau die sehnlichst gewünschte Verbesserung, wenn man Leute seitens des Threaderstellers gezielt auschließen kann zu schreiben (ganz subjektiv und in Verantwortung durch den Threadersteller), dann sähe man nämlich sehr einfach und bei offenen Ranpappen in der Einleitung auch für alle, wer als Diskussionspartner geschätzt wird, oder als Streithansel sehr unangenehm auffällt.

Eine meine Beobachtung aus Forumsrealtitäten ist, das ca. 2 Leute als Streithansel ausreichen, um einen Thread kaputt zu machen.
Sei es, dass sie als C&R Fanatiker in einem Fängethread auftreten, oder sei es, dass sie als "Selbernannte Superexperten" alle anderen mit ihrer überlegenen Erfahrung zu "plätten" versuchen.

Einen feiner Signaturspruch von jemand anders, den ich mir mal ausgeliehen habe:
Erfahrung heißt nichts. Man kann eine Sache auch 35 Jahre lang schlecht machen.

Sozusagen Erfahrung mit der Erfahrung. 

Wie schon mehrmals geschrieben, auf die Gleichberechtigung von Theorie und Praxis kommt es mir aber an,
nicht die Praxis oder Erfahrungswerte im Wert zu mindern oder herunterzumachen.
(das zweite betrachte ich als böswillige misinterpretierende Unterstellung :g)

Der Unterschied bei mir ist nur, dass ich da öfter nicht einfach mild lächelnd drüber weggucke, oder meinen da ganz raus halte (was die überwiegende Majorität macht und nur mitliest), sondern mir es gerne mal herausnehme |clown:, da auch mit Wollust scharf drauf zu schießen, allerdings mit möglichst sanft adaptierende Schärfe der (Wort)pfeile. Geht ja um nur durchdringen und Denkprozesse anstoßen.

Was ich selber an Diskussionen schätze, auch an solchen leider nicht so glatt verlaufenden, ist aber, das neben den Troublemakern auch andere ihre sehr viel fundiertere Einschätzung äußern #6, und wenn das nur in solch einen "Threadrahmen" passiert, dann ist es wohl auch ok.  
Wenngleich es fiktiv angedacht ja viel netter ginge. |rolleyes

Denn: Es ist eben im Sinne von Pluralismus und einer Bildung von guten Theorien sehr förderlich, wenn man diskutierend zusammenträgt und auswertet, und auch wieder wegstreicht, bis etwas ordentliches bei herauskommt. Das kann man selber alleine einfach so schlecht, und ich schätze die konstruktiv-kritischen Spiegler hier im Forum! #6 
(Dich auch, Ralle! )


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eine meine Beobachtung aus Forumsrealtitäten ist, das ca. 2 Leute als Streithansel ausreichen, um einen Thread kaputt zu machen.
> Sei es, dass sie als C&R Fanatiker in einem Fängethread auftreten, oder sei es, dass sie als "Selbernannte Superexperten" alle anderen mit ihrer überlegenen Erfahrung zu "plätten" versuchen.


Meine Beobachtung hingegen ist es, dass Du ständig nach dem gleichen Prinzip verfährst. Zuerst klinkst Du Dich in die Diskussion ein, bringst Argumente und/oder Theorien vor und sobald jemand Deine Aussagen wiederlegt verfährst Du Dich in immer obskurere Theorien. Wenn Du dann überhaupt keine Argumente mehr hast, ziehst Du den Thread ins lächerliche indem Du total sinnbefreite Vergleiche aufführst (wie z. B. ein Scherbrett als _Welsersatz_ oder einen Drillsimulator mit einem echten Drill gleichzusetzen), wirst polemisch und fängst an ihn totzuschwafeln.

Du widersprichst Dir auch ständig selbst ohne es zu merken.


> Denn: Eine ordentliche Theorie ist weit besser als Praxis!


und hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2768737&postcount=82 sagst Du dann das "die Zahl für die Last von dem Experten aus der Praxis kommen sollte".

Sorry, aber Du bist kein Diskussionspartner, sondern erinnerst mich eher an ein Kind im Vorschulalter das sich die Finger in die Ohren steckt, singt und mit den Füssen aufstampft wenn es etwas nicht hören will.


----------



## Lenzibald (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Servus. Mir kommt das ganze hier schon ein bischen Kindergartenmäsig vor. Mir ist schei...egal ob Theorie oder Praxis ich kauf mir das Gerät das mir zusagt und nichts anderes. Eine Rute die jemand super findet kann für mich der größte Schei... sein und umgekehrt. Ich wollte nur sagen das meine Ugly Stick fast unzerbrechlich ist und viele andere Ruten da nicht mithalten können. Das ich mit einer Rute die max. 60gr Wurfgewicht hat nicht auf 2meter Waller fische ist denke ich logisch da nehm ich stärkeres Gerät. Was hift meine Ugly Stick wenn bei einem 2meter Waller die Rutenspitze beim Griff anliegt weils auf ein U gebogen ist, ok sie bricht nicht nur kann man so keinen Fisch drillen. Denkts mal darüber nach.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Und... wer hat nun den größten Pillermann?:q


----------



## trixi-v-h (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Peinlich peinlich,wie aus einem interessanten Thema ein solcher Grütz gemacht wird.


----------



## Dart (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und... wer hat nun den größten Pillermann?:q


Vermutlich "Der", der in der Lage ist, die Rollenbremse wirklich der Tragkraft der Schnur entsprechend einzustellen, bzw. die max. angegebene Bremskraft seiner Rolle überhaupt jemals ausgereizt hat.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> oder einen Drillsimulator mit einem echten Drill gleichzusetzen


Hast Du eigentlich überhaupt irgend etwas *verstanden* (von dem ja wohl gelesenen) und hast Du von dem Thema Drillsimulation überhaupt irgend eine Ahnung und Erfahrung?
Bist Du überhaupt mal auf die Idee gekommen, dem Thema a priori erstmal eine Sinnhaftigkeit oder Zweck zuzugestehen ? Ohne gleich die großen Balken vor dem Deinen Kopf auszufahren. 

Wer hat die maßgebliche Ahnung: Einer, der meint der "Fänger vor dem Herrn" zu sein, hier auch offenbar mit seiner Arroganz kokettiert, oder ein Hersteller als Angelprofi, der sich der Expertise von *hunderten* Anglern versichert und sich damit eine gute fundierte *allgemeingültige* Basis verschafft, um überhaupt allgemein behaupten zu können: So ist das mit dem Fisch! 

Kannst Du Dir überhaupt vorstellen, dass es Leute mit zweifellos vorhanderer Intelligenz oder Bauernschläue gibt (ganz wie man will), die eben ihr Big-Game-Tackle nach besten Stand der Technik durchtesten und sich selber daran testen (kostengünstig und zeiteffektiv), bevor sie 5000 EUR für eine Fernreise in warme Ozeane ausgeben und dort aber mit unzureichendem Gerät oder einer unzureichenden Passung und Brauchbarkeit für sich dastehen?
Geht das eigentlich hinein in den Kopf, oder ist der Widerstand unüberwindlich?

Sorry, selten soviel dümmlich-anzügliches Geschwafel gelesen wie hier von 2 Schreibern.

Geh' an den Po ...


----------



## Achim_68 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich überhaupt irgend etwas *verstanden* (von dem igelesenen) und hast Du von dem Thema Drillsimulation überhaupt irgend eine Ahnung und Erfahrung?
> Bist Du überhaupt mal auf die Idee gekommen, dem Thema a priori erstmal ein Sinnhaftigkeit oder Zweck zuzugestehen ? Ohne gleich die großen Balken vor dem Deinen Kopf auszufahren.
> 
> Kannst Du Dir überhaupt vorstellen, dass es Leute mit zweifellos vorhanderer Intelligenz oder Bauernschläue gibt (ganz wie man will), die eben ihr Big-Game-Tackle nach besten Stand der Technik durchtesten und sich selber daran testen (kostengünstig und zeiteffektiv), bevor sie 5000 EUR für eine Fernreise in warme Ozeane ausgeben und dort aber mit unzureichendem Gerät oder einer unzureichenden Passung und Brauchbarkeit für sich dastehen?
> ...



Moin Det,

watt ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen? Das ist nicht der Umgangston, der hier im AB gepflegt wird. So was muss nicht sein. Beim nächsten Ausrutscher dieser Art, werde ich einschreiten...


----------



## maesox (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Und da wundert sich noch einer, warum viele nur mitlesen!!
Da wirst ja bei ner anderen Meinung fast gesteinigt!!#t#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Moin Det,
> 
> watt ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen?


Achim, da steht noch ein bischen mehr als ich nur schrieb ... s.o.




Achim_68 schrieb:


> Moin Det,
> Das ist nicht der Umgangston, der hier im AB gepflegt wird. So was muss nicht sein. Beim nächsten Ausrutscher dieser Art, werde ich einschreiten...


Ein achten auf den Umgangston ist hier mehr als überfällig.
Ich deute da nochmal auf die Postings weiter oben und brauche mich nicht zu fragen, wer den Umgangston hier dermaßen mit Füßen tritt. 

Deine Ermahnung werde ich aber beherzigen und hoffe denn auf den aufmerksamen Mod/"Sheriff" beizeiten zur Stelle ...


----------



## Lenzibald (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Servus. Es ist Traurig, da fragt einer wieviel Druck man mit ner Rute aufbauen kann ohne das man angst hat das sie bricht. Dann wird endlos über Theorie und Praxis diskutiert ja fast schon beschimpft. Die Theorie sollen sich die Rutenbauer geben ich gebe mir die Praxis. Ich schau mir ne Rute genau an und wenns mir zusagt kauf ichs. Man kauft eine Rute immer nach einem bestimmten Verwendungszweck.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

@all
Habe gerade mal ein Weilchen überlegt, wie man das möglichst einfach anhand bekannter Bilder und anschaulich verdeutlichen kann. Um was er mir hier geht, um was es beim Eingangspost ging. 
(Und manches dazwischen einfach ignorieren.)

Nehmen wir mal den deutschen TÜV für PKWs.
Es ist vorgeschrieben, alle 2 Jahre sein Auto durchchecken zu lassen, und die Prüfung zu bestehen, zur weiteren Straßenzulassung.
Was macht der TÜV?
Fährt da jemand die Ralleye Paris-Dakar mit dem Auto oder 10 Runden auf dem Nürburgring?
Offensichtlich nein.
Es werden einzelne Teiltests vorgenommen, die Bremsen auf dem Prüfstand, Scheibenbegutachtung, die Bremsleitung sicht+knickgeprüft, auf Durchrostungen an tragenden Teilen geschaut und geklopft, notfalls etwas nachgebohrt, die Reifen und Radlager überprüft, die Beleuchtung auf ordnungsgemäße Funktion usw. 

Das sind alles kleine für sich nicht 100% auf das Gesamtauto aussagefähige Tests, aber sie sind hinreichend und können eben sich anbahnende Gebrauchsuntüchtigkeiten vorab erkennen! #6
Sie sind in der Kombination trotz begrenzter bezahlbarer Tests eben in der Lage, eine Fahrtüchtigkeit und Aussage auf vermutliche *ungefährdende* Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr zu treffen. 
Eben die kapitalsten Fehlerquellen mit den voraussichtlich kapitalsten Folgen werden geprüft. Nicht das weniger wichtige.
Das sagt dann nur, dass das Auto teilnehmen darf, sagt aber nicht, dass es 100% zuverlässig alles bestehen wird. Bleibt eben manchmal wegen einem Elektronikfehler oder weil ein Filter zu ist liegen. 
Das testet der TÜV nicht ab, aus Aufwands- und Kostengründen. 
Die Stichpunktinspektion ala TÜV reicht für die gestellte Aufgabe aus. 
Und das hat nicht einer/e, sondern eine ganze Armada von Ingenieuren entwickelt und permanent verbessert.

Und jetzt eben der Sprung zu unserer Angelei und insbesondere Großfischangelei:
Es ist wie beim TÜV geschildert: Ich kann mittels einer Reihe von Tests brauchbare Aussagen über das Gerät treffen, ohne erst die ganze Ralleye fahren zu müssen. 
Und die Möglichkeit des Versagens (und hier 1. Gefährung in Form Fischverludern,  2. Versauter Urlaub o. Laune) weitgehend ausschließen.
Die letzten Prozente bleiben offen, vor allem aus Aufwandsgründen, sei es beim TÜV oder beim Gerätetest. Deswegen ist der Gerätetest nicht weniger nützlich als der TÜV für's Auto (und die mitfahrenden anderen Autofahrer).


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Detlef, so ein verbindlicher Test mit Auswertung wäre ja toll, aber sowas macht ja nun auch erhebliche Kosten. Außerdem wäre die Frage welche Kriterien dafür festgelegt werden. Ich erinnere nur mal an deine leidenschaftliche Empfehlung der VHF als Meforute, bei der du Anschlagshärte und Liftingpower sowie Wurfweite als entscheidende Kriterien für eine Angelei verteidigt hast, die du selbst so gut wie garnicht ausübst.

Diese befummeln, schwippen, probedrehen, das ist doch wie Pornos gucken und denken zu wissen wie Vögeln geht, um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen - "Wie stark ist deine Rute?"


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Detlef, Dein Angel-TÜV würde sagen das man mit dem Gerät angeln kann - nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe geht es aber um die maximale Grenze? Der Tüv testet auch nicht ob Dein Auto 280 läuft...

Uli, der Porno-Spruch ist klasse! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Kosten letzlich ja, richtig.
Aber irgendwie sind wir Angler und noch mehr die Rutenbauer und noch mehr die "Tacklefetischisten" irgendwie schon alles Süchtige, die viel *mehr tun als notwendig*, und die manchen Preis und Aufwand erbringen, um den Spaß mit ihrem Lieblingsgerät noch weiter nach oben zu schieben.
Da sind Tage drüber nachsinnen und experimentieren eigentlich unbezahlbar, gleichwohl passiert es aber einfach so.  
Alleine die Schreibzeiten in Stunden in so manchem Forum, die ja nur durch eine gewisse heftige Wissbegierde erklärlich scheint.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es wirklich jetzt so gut wäre |kopfkrat, das ultimative Gerät zu bekommen, vor allem das nicht mehr übertreffliche. Was machen wir denn dann? :q



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich erinnere nur mal an deine leidenschaftliche Empfehlung der VHF als Meforute, bei der du Anschlagshärte und Liftingpower sowie Wurfweite als entscheidende Kriterien für eine Angelei verteidigt hast, die du selbst so gut wie garnicht ausübst.


Ich bin nicht damit an der Küste, dafür halt woanders damit.
Der wesentliche Punkt ist aber nicht die Rute an sich, sondern der benutzende Angler. Hat ja einige (lange) Zeit und heftige Diskussionen gekostet #h, das exakt herauszusarbeiten und herauszustellen. 
Und für Angler wie mich, die sowas als Rutentyp mögen, ist das sehr fein, für andere aber nicht.  
Lass uns dass hoffentlich irgendwann mal in der Praxis final beenden, das wäre erheblich einfacher. |wavey:
Immerhin kann ich mir dank der Variabilität alleine von Harrisons-Manufaktur ziemlich sicher sein  , 
dass Du die so noch nicht kennt. 
Dass sich nicht alle Angler über einen Kamm scheren lassen wollen, ist ja nur zu verständlich, auch wieder ein Faktor hier im Thread.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Diese befummeln, schwippen, probedrehen, das ist doch wie Pornos gucken und denken zu wissen wie Vögeln geht


Das ist aber nicht richtig verglichen, siehe gerade oben die meine Beschreibung mit dem TÜV-Beispiel. 
Wenn, dann wäre es eher wie 90%, "nur Puff" oder so.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Diese befummeln, schwippen, probedrehen, das ist doch wie Pornos gucken und denken zu wissen wie Vögeln geht, um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen - "Wie stark ist deine Rute?"


Du solltest jetzt aber aufpassen, dass Du mit dieser etwas anderen eigenwilligen Interpretation von Rute :m nicht dem Honey-Sheriff in die Finger fällst, um deinen Ruf als All-Time-Nr.3 zu stärken ... :m :q

(Hoffentlich werd ich nicht gleich mitverhaftet - kontrollier, kontrollier ...)


----------



## Case (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Ich verstehe die Aufregung irgendwie nicht.

Det sagt, dass man eine theoretische Vorauswahl treffen
muss, um überhaupt in die Nähe seiner persönlichen
Bedürfnisse zu kommen. Und das macht *JEDER*.
Sonst gäbe es im Board nicht hunderte von " Suche Rute"
threads.

Ich habe 7 oder 8 Spinnruten zwischen 30 und 80 Gramm.
Die habe ich alle nach einer theoretischen Vorauswahl
gekauft. Und es sind alles gute Ruten.

Aber nur eine einzige erfüllt meine persönlichen Anforderungen
nahezu ideal. Und das musste eben nun mal die Praxis zeigen.

Ich denke, so gehts doch jedem

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Das seh ich genauso. #6

Jetzt schreib aber mal zu deiner Suche im Forum, 
und schreibe dass Dir 6 Ruten (typmäßig aufgeführt) nicht gefallen.

Wird Dir unterstellt diese 6 Ruten nun schlechtzureden
und die eine Dir wirklich gefallende hochzupuschen?


----------



## Case (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das seh ich genauso. #6
> 
> Jetzt schreib aber mal zu deiner Suche im Forum,
> und schreibe dass Dir 6 Ruten (typmäßig aufgeführt) nicht gefallen.
> ...



Das versuche ich zu vermeiden.

Schreibe nur über Gerät, dass ich tatsächlich im Gebrauch habe. Und ich kann Stärken oder Schwächen ( aus meiner Sicht ) klarlegen.

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Detlef, Dein Angel-TÜV würde sagen das man mit dem Gerät angeln kann - nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


Das ist mir aber zu wenig zugestanden, da geht erheblich mehr (wenn das bessere Testequipment vorhanden).
Man kann sich über den Annäherungsfaktor an die Realtiät (noch) streiten, ob noch 30, 20 oder 10% fehlen, aber irgendwo da kommt man hin, wenn man eine Reihe von Faktoren aufnimmt. 
Und zu 100% bekommt man raus, dass einem das gerade getestete Gerät schon mal nicht gefällt. 
Wenn das dann noch bei Deinem Händler ist und Du das kostenfrei wieder zurückstellen kannst, dann - wirst Du den Nutzen auch nicht mehr bestreiten wollen. 

Wobei: Kämst gerade Du da überhaupt wieder nochmal aus dem Shop raus, Stefan :q



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe geht es aber um die maximale Grenze?


Er hat ja schon ein paar Sachen mehr geschrieben:



lsski schrieb:


> Ich bin mal hingegangen und wollte gucken was ich maximal ziehen kann.........
> *Bei 8kg ist Schluß und die Rute pflitze krumm.*
> Eine ERKENNTNISS die wohl viele auch nicht gedacht haben......


Punkt-1: Die Rute trägt viel weniger als erwartet.

Dazu wurde jetzt ganz viel geschrieben, und zumindest so ein Vorabtest in nur theoretischer Lastnachstellung ist ja statthaft. Und alleine in dem Fall schon gut getan.



lsski schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung warum ich mit 50 Gepflecht auf Waller angel.


Punkt-2: Anscheinend zu große Schnurdicke.

Dazu wurde von christian36 aber das Abriebsproblem und besonders die Probleme der Distanz-Grundangelei eingebracht.
Und auch für mich recht betriebsblinden Spinangler ist die Sache damit an sich geklärt.  #6



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Der Tüv testet auch nicht ob Dein Auto 280 läuft...


Macht er nicht, weil das beim Auto nicht so entscheidend ist.
Dass es wieder rechtzeitig zum Stehen kommt,  ist wichtiger.

Der Fisch soll ja auch nicht 280 laufen oder macht ein Problem, wenn er schnell an der Oberfläche von dannen rast.
Die Belastung kommt ja weniger wenn die Bremse lose vor sich hin schreit, sondern wenn Du sie immer mehr zu drehst und Gewalt auf den Fisch ausüben willst. 
Das halte ich für sehr vergleichbar zu dem Bremsentest beim TÜV, zumal der neben den reinen Bremskraftwerten ja auch das Zusammenspiel beider Bremsseiten der Achse bewertet.
So ein Zusammenspiel Rute-Rolle-Schnur brauchen wir bei der erfolgreichen Angelei auch.


----------



## Slotti (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist mir aber zu wenig zugestanden, da geht erheblich mehr (wenn das bessere Testequipment vorhanden).
> Man kann sich über den Annäherungsfaktor an die Realtiät (noch) streiten, ob noch 30, 20 oder 10% fehlen, aber irgendwo da kommt man hin, wenn man eine Reihe von Faktoren aufnimmt.
> Und zu 100% bekommt man raus, dass einem das gerade getestete Gerät schon mal nicht gefällt.
> Wenn das dann noch bei Deinem Händler ist und Du das kostenfrei wieder zurückstellen kannst, dann - wirst Du den Nutzen auch nicht mehr bestreiten wollen.




Ich weiß nicht, wenn ich jetzt eine Rute zum gufieren suche , wie soll mir ein Teststand zb. Ködergefühl, Wurfaufladung, Drillgefühl vermitteln?

Ich bezweifel sehr stark das es einen Test/Prüfstand gibt der so etwas könnte und wenn diese Punkte fehlen bleibt ja nur das Testen der Belastbarkeit und da fehlt mir dann wesentlich mehr als 10,20 oder 30% .

Klar wäre es schön wenn es einen solchen Simulator/Test gäbe aber das er obige Punkte verläßlich abdecken könnte wäre da schon Pflicht und wenn er das nicht kann ersetzt er auch bloß das probebiegen, schwippen, befummeln... und das kann man dann auch ohne Prüfstand auf die Reihe bringen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Mark, so auschließlich und auf eine Sache reduziert geht das sicher nicht.
Ist aber auch nicht gemeint - siehe das TÜV Bespiel. Der guckt dann auch nur noch auf den ASU-Zettel und nimmt das so hin, aber es wird eine ganze Reihe von relativ simplen Punkten abgearbeitet. Erst in Summe ist das brauchbar.

Was machst Du wenn Du einen neuen Blank in die Finger bekommst?
Je nach gedachtem Einsatzfall wirst Du wohl auch unterschiedliche Experimente durchführen, biegen, schwingen, antesten, was ranhängen, vorab auf Brauchbarkeit oder besser *Un*brauchbarkeit (leichter zu erkennen) antesten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel sehr stark das es einen Test/Prüfstand gibt der so etwas könnte und wenn diese Punkte fehlen bleibt ja nur das Testen der Belastbarkeit und da fehlt mir dann wesentlich mehr als 10,20 oder 30% .
> 
> Klar wäre es schön wenn es einen solchen Simulator/Test gäbe aber das er obige Punkte verläßlich abdecken könnte wäre da schon Pflicht


Gibt es, hab ich schon selber "benutzt",
und die meiste Erklärung steht noch hier (auch alles bekannte)
http://www.big-game-board.info/deut...e-shop-de/1285-big-game-drills-im-wohnzimmer/

Du kannst mir vlt. nachfühlen, dass man damit als Rutenbauer sehr schnell eine Aussage über den mehr oder weniger gelungenen Aufbau (Design+Technik) seiner Rute treffen kann, quasi sofort nach dem Durchtrocknen der Bindungen. 
Das macht schon heiß :k

Wenn man so ein Maschinchen nur geifbar hätte ... |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Und nochmal was zu dem AB-Umgangston von Achim angesprochen:

Wenn Karsten und Oliver damals Ende 2007 sich so verhalten hätten, wie manches hier gesagt wurde, so derart "Du bist ja gar kein Big-Game-Angler", "Was willst Du hierbei", dann wäre das auch nichts geworden.

Das hat mir ganz persönlich geholfen einen großen Schritt über Rutenberingungsarten weiter zu kommen, das fühlbar gemacht nachzufühlen, mit 2 anderen Enthusiasten live am belasteten Objekt zu diskutieren, einfach phänomenal unglaublich und gut, und ein sehr schönes Beispiel, wie es in diesem Forum auch anders geht. #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht damit an der Küste, dafür halt woanders damit.
> Der wesentliche Punkt ist aber nicht die Rute an sich, sondern der benutzende Angler. Hat ja einige (lange) Zeit und heftige Diskussionen gekostet #h, das exakt herauszusarbeiten und herauszustellen.
> Und für Angler wie mich, die sowas als Rutentyp mögen, ist das sehr fein, für andere aber nicht.
> Lass uns dass hoffentlich irgendwann mal in der Praxis final beenden, das wäre erheblich einfacher.



Du diskutierst unredlich. Erstens ist dein Ergebnis nie so herausgearbeitet worden, sondern das ist eine Meinung von dir. Zweitens gibt es für spezifische Angeleien spezifische Ruten, die dafür besser oder schlechter geeignet sind, völlig unabhängig vom Angler der sie bedient. Dass der eine oder andere Angler womöglich Vorlieben hat, die bezogen auf die Form von Angelei unangebracht vielleicht sogar skurril und kurios wirken, dass mag ja sein, aber wenn man Ruten beurteilen möchte, dann kann man diese Beurteilung nur bezogen auf deren vornehmlichen Einsatzbereich abgeben, ansonsten ist das reine Kaffeesatzleserei.

Du stellst fest, dass du damit woanders angelst und entwirfst daraus eine Theorie, dass das ja auch an der Küste mit anderen Fischen unter anderen Bedingungen funktionieren müßte. Den Beweis bleibst du nachwievor schuldig und Erfahrungen anderer die auf DEINE Empfehlung hin reichlich Kohle in den Sand gesetzt haben, diese Erfahrungen ignorierst du mit einer herablassenden Ignoranz, die den meisten hier im Thread unangenehm aufstößt. 

Schade Detlef, denn von vielen Dingen verstehst du echt viel, sodass es immer wieder ein Dilemma ist, dass du bei Dingen von denen du nichts verstehst eine oberlehrerhafte Arroganz an den Tag legst, die verknüpft mit oftmals keinerlei praktischer Erfahrung nicht nur auf mich recht seltsam wirkt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Erstens ist dein Ergebnis nie so herausgearbeitet worden, sondern das ist eine Meinung von dir.


Ich dachte schon. 
Du siehst das also doch - noch - wieder - immer anders. |rolleyes



sundvogel schrieb:


> Zweitens gibt es für spezifische Angeleien spezifische Ruten, die dafür besser oder schlechter *geeignet* sind, völlig *unabhängig vom Angler* der sie bedient.


Der Satz eignet sich ja förmlich um in die Luft zu gehen, wieder so einer im alten Stile, Uli! :vik:

Mach ich aber nicht, und das reichte auch mit dem bisherigen, weil jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: 
Wer entscheidet über die *Eignung einer Rute*?
Wer entscheidet über die *Eignung einer Rute für einen bestimmten Angler*?

Du? 

Das individuelle und *vordringlich individuelle* am Angler ist inzwischen ganz gut in vielen Diskussionen herausgearbeit. 
Kann ich auch ganz entspannt gut mit leben: Jedem das seine, und niemandens ist falsch.
Was auch heißt, das niemand so hohen Aufwand mit seinem Gerät treiben muss, aber treiben darf.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Achim, da steht noch ein bischen mehr als ich nur schrieb ... s.o.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und damit eine Woche Bedenkzeit. Anders scheint es ja nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Ui,...|bigeyes
den Det hat´s wohl erwischt. Nun ja, mal sehen, was er so ausbrütet in einer Woche.

Aber das mit dem "Prüfstand" wird wohl nichts werden, alleine schon wegen der Tatsache, dass die reellen Verhältnisse am Wasser so unendlich verschieden sind, dass sie niemals alle am Prüfstand simuliert werden können. Die eine Rute eignet sich gut zum Spinnen mit kleineren Gufis und Blinkern, die andere verträgt 10 gramm mehr. Der nächste kann aber mit genau dem gleichen Recht behaupten, dass die erste Rute unter den gleichen Bedingungen schon komplett überfordert ist. Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.

Ich musste letzthin an die 20 verschiedene Modelle an Grundruten begrabbeln, um die eine zu finden, die meinem Anspruch einer "schweren Grundrute" gerecht wurde. _Meinem _Anspruch, wohlgemerkt. Und auch die letztendliche Entscheidung war mehr aus dem Bauch heraus getroffen. Sie fühlte sich einfach gut an,..., die anderen 19 Ruten zwar größtenteils auch, aber _eben nicht so_....


Also, um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen: Selbstverständlich sollten standardisierte Tests erfolgen, die einem die Auswahl leichter machen. Und sei es nur deswegen, um dieses unsägliche WG-Maß abzuschaffen. Aber sie ersetzen nicht das Gefühl und die individuelle Passung zwischen dem Gerät und dem Angler. 
Und nicht zu vergessen. Ich muss mich an mein Gerät auch erst noch gewöhnen. Bei den ersten Einsätzen behandle ich Ruten noch meist etwas schonender, bis ich dann die Möglichkeiten und Grenzen langsam herausfinde. Und dieses Kennenlernen kann kein Teststand der Welt simulieren.


----------



## sc00b (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Ging es nicht mal darum, dass der ein oder andere mal seine Combo reinstellt und schreibt bei was sie den Geist aufgibt???


----------



## angelbox (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



maesox schrieb:


> Und da wundert sich noch einer, warum viele nur mitlesen!!
> Da wirst ja bei ner anderen Meinung fast gesteinigt!!#t#d


Genau, irgendwie sehr doll erbärmlich was hier abgelaufen ist.

Einer versucht dem Isski was zu helfen, und die anderen fallen wie die Hyänen drüber her (+1 Mod).
Da schüttelt man nur den Kopf und beschliesst lieber wieder nichts mehr zu schreiben, bevor einem auch sowas passiert.
Grützi und ich sag dazu nichts mehr,
mit einem tiefen Bedauern über den Verfall der Sitten.  :v


----------



## lsski (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

*#hHallo wie Stark ist deine Angel ?*

Name: 
WG:
KG Anzeige auf der Waage:

Ansonsten kann ich mit den Du Du Du hast und Ich Ich Ich habe hier nix anfangen!
Das mann die Belastung ausrechnen kann weis ich selber.
Machen ist angesagt *!*
Das muß man sich erst trauen.
Wie lange ein Fisch die Angel belastet ist doch viel zu individuell !

*DANKE !*

*#h LSSKI*


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



lsski schrieb:


> Das mann die Belastung ausrechnen kann weis ich selber.
> Machen ist angesagt *!*
> Das muß man sich erst trauen.



Andere zum Rutenzerbrechen anstiften #d, soweit geht ja wohl nichmal Det mit seinen theorieguidenden Eimertests :q. 

Aprospros, was sagt eigentlich ein gefühltes "könnte-demnächst-brechen" aus? Aufgrund dieses Gefühls, würde ich meine Ruten nämlich nicht mit mehr als 2-3 Kilo belasten. Womöglich hielten sie das locker aus, wer weiß.

Aber mal im Ernst, generell interessierten mich solche Erkenntnisse auch :g. Insbesondere, was die dünnen, straffen hochmodulierten Carbonzanderrütchen im 150-200€ Bereich angeht. Wer hängt was dran?


----------



## MefoProf (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Andere zum Rutenzerbrechen anstiften #d, soweit geht ja wohl nichmal Det mit seinen theorieguidenden Eimertests :q.
> 
> Aprospros, was sagt eigentlich ein gefühltes "könnte-demnächst-brechen" aus? Aufgrund dieses Gefühls, würde ich meine Ruten nämlich nicht mit mehr als 2-3 Kilo belasten. Womöglich hielten sie das locker aus, wer weiß.
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, generell interessierten mich solche Erkenntnisse auch :g. Insbesondere, was die dünnen, straffen hochmodulierten Carbonzanderrütchen im 150-200€ Bereich angeht. Wer hängt was dran?



Ich würde mich anbieten da was anzuhängen, hab aber leider selber keine. Wir können dann ja Deine nehmen |rolleyes 

Alternativ könnte man auch testen, welche Rute sich an der Spitze hochheben läßt :g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



lsski schrieb:


> *#hHallo wie Stark ist deine Angel ?*
> 
> Name:
> WG:
> ...




Sehr schlaue Frage.

Am besten machst DU es mal mit Deinem gesamten Rutenpark. Wenn Du da für alle Modelle die Bruchbelastung dokumentiert hast überlegen wir uns, ob weitere Tests mit unseren Ruten nötig sind oder ob uns Deine Erkenntnisse reichen, OK? :m

Machen ist angesagt *!*
Das muß man sich erst trauen.

:vik:

Bin auf Deine Ergebnisse gespannt...


----------



## lsski (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sehr schlaue Frage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Ja Habe ich doch* nach 8kg ist ENDE bei der SPRO Trippel XXX 320 
Die Angel ist pflitze Krumm bis ins Hanteil und die Schnur steht auf den letzten zwei Ringen, danach kann es nur noch knacken.
Meine Bremse ist auf 5kg eingestellt. Wenn ich nicht gerade wissen will was möglich ist.
Rutenbruch ist was für unüberlegte Tollpatsche die sich überrumpeln lassen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Die Frage ist halt ob die Rute nicht auch 10 oder 15kg "abkann" - auch wenn sie jetzt schon krumm ist. Ich finde es eben schwer abzuschätzen wie nah am Limit man jetzt ist wenn man es eben noch nie überschritten hat. Eventuell geht da noch mehr? Natürlich bringt das wenig wenn die Rute dann eben schon keinen Druck mehr aufbaut, aber das ist eben nicht so easy zu messen. Also doch Zerstörungstests...

Ist wie wenn Du mit einem Rennfahrer ne Runde mitfährst: Du denkst vor der Kurve "hey, Du musst bremsen" und der Kerl steht voll auf Gas. Du denkst "Bitte jetzt bremsen, sonst ist alles aus!" und er steht voll auf dem Gas... Und wenn er dann plötzlich von Vollgas auf Vollbremsung geht glaubst Du Dein letztes Stündlein hätte geschlagen, und es geht eben doch... Und wenn Du dann siehst das dem der Schumi vermutlich noch mal 10 Sekunden pro Runde abnimmt weisst Du das die ursprüngliche Einschätzung der Grenzen nicht ganz richtig war... :m

Ich wollte nur sagen das es eben real sehr wenig Situationen gibt in denen man diese Grenzen wirklich testen muss, und das ich einfach nicht glaube das man alles berechnen kann. Wenn man immer dadran glauben würde müssten die Hummeln alle von Blüte zu Blüte laufen... :vik:


----------



## Lenzibald (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie Stark ist deine Rute ?*

Servus. Nur falls es wen interessiert bei Askari hams die Ugly Stick Ruten jetzt in Aktion mehrere Modelle davon. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------

